# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  رسائل من بريدي..

## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف حالكن أخواتي؟ أحببت أن أدرج من بريدي الخاص بعض الفوائد لعله يكون بها النفع والفائدة وقبل هذا أجر من الله تعالى، أسأل الله القبول. ولا مانع من النشر بل أرجو منكن النشر. وجزاكن الله خيرا.
وأبدأها بـِ:
مواقع للقرآن والحديث

http://tanzil.net
http://www.dorar.net/enc/hadith






ما توصل له الطب وهو فعال ضد السرطان عافانا الله وإياكم

هذا آخر ما توصل له الطبِّ،  وهو فعّال ضد السرطانِ! ونشره معهد عُلومِ الصحة
عنوان معهد عُلومِ الصحة:
Institute of Health Sciences, 819 N. L.L.C. Charles Street Baltimore , MD 1201.
هذا آخر ما توصل له الطبِّ،  وهو فعّال ضد السرطانِ!   إقرأْ بعناية وكن أنت الحكم!!! الليمون (فاكهة من الحمضيات) ثمرة عجيبة لقَتْل خلايا السرطانِ. وهي ُ أقوى 10,000 مرة مِنْ العلاج الكيمياوي. Chemotherapy لماذا نحن لا نَعْرفَ حول ذلك؟ لأن هناك مختبرات إهتمّتْ بتصنيع منتج مماثل لكنه صناعي يدر عليهم أرباحَ ضخمةَ. يُمْكِنُك الآن  أَنْ تُساعدَ الناس بأرشادهم الى منافع عصيرِ الليمون في مَنْع المرضِ. طعمه لطيفُ وهو لا يُنتجُ التأثيراتَ الشنيعةَ للعلاج الكيمياوي. كم من الناس سَيَمُوتونَ بينما هذا السرّ المحاط بكتمان شديدِ ليبقى مخفيا ، لماذا؟ ...لِكي لا يُعرّضوا شركاتَ المليونيرات الكبار للخطر .... كما تعرف، فأن شجرة الليمونَ معروفةُ بتنوعها مِنْ الليمونِ. يُمْكِنُك أَنْ تَأْكلَ الفاكهةَ بطرق مختلفة: يُمْكِنُك أَنْ تَأْكلَ اللبَّ،تشرب سائله (عصيرِ)، في إعداد  المشروباتَ , ، المُعَجّنات، الخ. . . هي مقرونة بالعديد مِنْ المزايا، لكن الإِهْتِمام الأكثر هو التأثيرُعلى الخراجاتِ والأورامِ. هذه النبتة  أثبتَت فعالية للعلاج  ضدّ أمراضِ السرطان وبكُلّ الأنواع. البَعْض سيقول أنها  مفيدُة جداً لانها لكل أنواع السرطاناتِ. هو مُعتَبَرُ أيضاً مضاد لإصاباتِ  الميكروبات والفطرِ الجرثوميِ، فعّال ضدّ الطفيليات والديدانِ الداخليةِ، ويُنظّمُ ضغطَ الدمّ العالي جداً وضدّ الكآبةُ،وضدالاِ  ضطرابات العصبية. إنّ مصدرَ هذه المعلوماتِ مدهش: لقد جاء مِنْ واحد من أكبر منتجي الأدوية في العالمِ، يَقُولُ بأنّه بعد أكثر مِنْ 20 إختبار أجري في مختبرات الفحص منذ 1970 ، أكتشف أن الليمون : يُحطّمُ الخلايا الخبيثةَ في 12 نوع من السرطان
It destroys the malignant cells in 12 cancers ،
بضمن ذلك القولونِ والصدرِ والبروستاتِ والرئةِ والبنكرياسِ. . . وتبين أن مركّباتُ هذه الشجرةِ أفضل 10,000 مرةِ مِنْ مُنتَجِ Adriamycinُ في دواء chemotherapeutic والمستعمل عادة في العالمِ،الليمون  يَبطئ نمو خلايا السرطانِ. وما هو أكثرمن مُدهِش: هذا النوعِ مِنْ العلاجِ بالليمونِ يُحطّمُ خلايا السرطانِ الخبيثةِ فقط وفقط و لا يُؤثّرُ على الخلايا الصحّيةِ.
Institute of Health Sciences, 819 N. L.L.C. Cause Street , Baltimore , MD1201  
يتبع بإذن الله --->

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

كما وصلني
تحذير مهم :
لا تشتروا المكسرات الإيرانيه لأنها مرشوشه بمواد مسرطنه خطيرة جداا


الجمعية السعودية للسكر و الغدد الصماء بالمنطقة الشرقية
أن المكسرات الايرانية مسرطنة خطرة جدا وبخاصة الفستق وذلك بعدما أكدت وأتلفت الهيئة بوزارة التجارة اليونانية  المكسرات الايرانية قبل عدة سنوات وأكد لي ذلك تأكيد عندما قرأت خبر في جريدة الرياض قبل مدة وأحببت التنبيه والتحذير والبلاغ لاهل السنة من خبث الروافض الملاعين ..... وهاك الخبر .
جريدة الرياض 
تقرير "سري" لهيئة الغذاء والدواء يؤكد وجود كميات كبيرة.. ويتكتم على منشئها
مكسرات "مسرطنة" تباع في أسواق الرياض
الرياض علي الرويلي:
علمت"الرياض"أن كميات كبيرة من المكسرات التي يتم تداولها في أسواق الجملة والتجزئة بالرياض ، ملوثة بسموم فطرية"مسرطنة"، وشديدة السمية . 
ووفقاً لوثائق حصلت عليها "الرياض"، فإن جهات حكومية كبيرة شرعت في إجراءات تطويق الأزمة ، التي ينتظر أن تثير جدلاً واسعاً في أوساط المستهلكين بعد قضية الحلاوة الطحينية وبعض المنتجات الغذائية التي تحظى بإقبال كبير بين شرائح المجتمع. 
وهنا ،اعترفت الهيئة العامة للغذاء والدواء في خطاب "سري" بتلوث أنواع من "الفستق" بسموم فطرية(الافلاتوك  ين)، وذلك في عينات عشوائية سحبتها من أسواق الرياض، وتكتمت على الأنواع القاتلة، في الوقت الذي لم تفصح فيه عن أنواع المنتجات أو بلد منشئها. 
وأكدت الهيئة العامة للغذاء والدواء أن تلك المادة تعد من المسرطنات الخطيرة على الكبد، وان منشأ هذه السموم قد يكون من الإرساليات المستوردة أو سوء التخزين بالمستودعات. 
أمام ذلك ، طالب خبراء متخصصون في الصحة وعلم الوبائيات بضرورة سحب المكسرات المسرطنة من محلات الجملة والتجزئة، وكشف الستار أمام المستهلكين عن المنتجات الملوثة . 
وقالوا ل"الرياض": تلوث تلك المنتجات بسموم فطرية يعد كارثة على مستوى المملكة.. محذرين من المخاطر الصحية لمادة الافلاتوكسين شديد السمية. 
وطالب الدكتور عبد الرحمن القحطاني خبير تعزيز الصحة بسحب المنتجات الملوثة من الأسواق المحلية، كما طالب هيئة الغذاء والدواء بمزيد من الشفافية ومراعاة مصلحة المستهلك بالدرجة الأولى. 
وقال القحطاني إن هيئة الغذاء والدواء هي الجهة المعنية بسلامة المستهلك وعليها الإفصاح عن المنتجات الملوثة وبلد المنشأ، وإعلام المستهلك بالعينات الملوثة حتى يتجنبها. 
وقال خبير تعزيز الصحة إن تلوث الفستق بسموم فطرية مسرطنة يعد كارثة على مستوى المملكة، مطالبا الهيئة بنظام الاستدعاءءمكفٌٌ َّ؟َُّّمٍ لنشر كافة المنتجات التي يتم استدعاؤها من قبل الهيئة، مشيراً إلى أن هذه الخطوة تعد حقاً من حقوق المستهلكين، حتى لو تضاربت مع مصالح التجار ورجال الأعمال. 
وحذرت الدكتورة تماضر كردي المتخصصة في الوبائيات من مخاطر تلوث المواد الغذائية بالافلاتوكسين ، مشيرة إلى أنها مادة خطيرة. 
وقالت:" الافلاتوكسين عبارة عن سموم تفرزها فطريات خيطية تنمو على المكسرات، وتسمى بالاسبرجلس فلافس ، وهي مادة مسرطنة. تؤدي إلى تشوهات الأجنة وتراجع النمو وإتلاف الجهاز المناعي في الحيوانات،موضحة  ً أن المنظمات الدولية المعنية بسلامة الغذاء وضعت معايير خاصة لتلك المادة. 
ولفتت إلى أن اغلب المواد التي يمكن تلوثها بتلك المادة المكسرات واللوز والأرز والحبوب والحليب، وتوجد منها أربعة مركبات ويعتبر افلاتوكسين ب 1مادة مسرطنة شديدة الخطورة خاصة للكبد، ويتعرض الإنسان لتلك السموم عن طريق تناول الغذاء الملوث بالمادة والعاملين في المزارع ومعاصر الزيت، وعن طريق الاستنشاق يسبب سرطان الرئة، ويؤدي الافلاتوكسين إلى تليف وموت خلايا الكبد، والإصابة بالسرطانات، ويمكن أن يتعرض الإنسان لتلك السموم بشكل حاد(الافلاتوكسك  سز) عند استهلاك جرعات كبيرة من هذه السموم لمدة قصيرة، أو بشكل مزمن عند تناول جرعات قليلة لمدة طويلة. 
وأضافت :" تظهر أعراض المرض عند استهلاك معدلات عالية من سموم الافلاتوكسين، ويعاني المصابون من ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة واصفرار الجلد مع تورم الأطراف وآلام في البطن وقي وتورم في الكبد. 
وأكدت خبيرة الوبائيات أن العلاج بالأدوية والمضادات الحيوية لا يعطي سوى تأثير ضعيف، ويرتبط الوباء بارتفاع درجة الحرارة والرطوبة، إضافة إلى نوع المادة الغذائية ، وكلما كانت الظروف التخزينية للمادة الغذائية سيئة كلما زاد تلوث المادة بتلك السموم الفطرية القاتلة.
المصدر // جريدة الرياض :
http://www.alriyadh.com/2007/08/15/article272600.html
قلت: والله العظيم ان للروافض دور مهم في افشاء الامراض فلو قاطعهم الخليج لسقط اقتصادهم وهبط هبوط عنيفا لان الخليج اكبر مستهلك من وقانا الله شر الفتن

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


إذا رأيت الله يحبس عنك الدنيا

" تبسم "
فإن .. الله ..
ما أشقاك إلا ليسعدك 
وما أخذ منك إلا ليعطيك 
وما أبكاك إلا ليضحكك 
وما حرمك إلا ليتفضل عليك 
وما ابتلاك .. إلا لأنه 
" أحبك "



قال الغزالي رحمه الله : 
إذا رأيت الله يحبس عنك الدنيا ويكثر عليك الشدائد والبلوى ..
فاعلم أنك عزيز ! عنده .. وأنك عنده بمكان .. 
وأنه يسلك بك طريق أوليائه وأصفيائه .. وأنه .. يراك ..
أما تسمع قوله تعالى .. (( واصبر لحكم ربك فإنك بأعيننا )) !




إن الخيل إذا شارفت نهاية المضمار بذلت قصارى جهدها .. لتفوز بالسباق ..
فلا تكن الخيل أفطن منك .. !
فإنما الأعمال بالخواتيم 


قال أحد السلف : 
( المخلص : الذي يستر طاعاته كما يستر عيوبه ) 



جسمي على البرد لا يقوى .. ولا على شدة الحرارة ..
فكيف يقوى على حميم .. وقودها الناس والحجارة ؟؟ ..
" الامام الشافعي " ..



ما رأيك لو تفعل أحدها اليوم او غدا



الدعاء في جوف الليل




 هدية بسيطة لأحد الوالدين 



صلة قريب لم تره منذ أشهر 



التسامح مع انسان غاضب منك 




نصيحة أخوية ودية لإنسان عاص او غير ملتزم 




رسم بسمة على شفة يتيم 




صدقة لا تخبر بها أحد 




قراءة سورة البقرة 



صلاة الضحى 




قال ابن تيميه 
" والاستغفار أكبر الحس! نات وبابه واسع .. فمن أحس بتقصير في قوله أو عمله أو حاله أو
رزقه أو تقلب قلبه .. فعليه بالتوحيد والاستغفار .. ففيهما الشفاء إذا كان بصدق وإخلاص " 





قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين – رحمه الله - :
" أفضل الدعاء .. اللهم إني أسألك الأنس بقربك "
يتحقق لمؤمن فيها أربع ..
1. عز من غير عشيرة 2. علم من غير طلب
2. غنى من غير مال 4. انس من غير جماعه 
فاحرص على هذه الدعوة لك ..






قال أحد السلف


إن الله ضمن لك الرزق فلا تقلق .. ولم يضمن لك الجنة فلا تفتر ..
واعلم أن الناجين قلة .. وأن زيف الدنيا زائل .. وأن كل نعمة دون الجنة فانية ..
وكل بلاء دون النار عافية .. 
فقف محاسبا لنفسك قبل فوات الأوان 



و يقول أخر
إذا انكشف الغطاء يوم القيامة عن ثواب أعمالهم ... لم يروا ثوابا أفضل من ذكر الله تعالى ..
فيتحسر عند ذلك أقوام فيقولون : ماكان شيء أيسر علينا من الذكر .. 
فاللهم ارزقنا ألسنة رطبة بذكرك وشكرك ..
آمين .. 




تخيل ..
أنك واقف يوم القيامة وتتحاسب .. ولست ضامن .. دخول الجنة ..
وفجأة تأتيك جبال من الحسنات .. 
هل تدري من أين ؟
من الاستمرار بقول .. سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله العظيم ..
ولتضا! عف هذه الجبال فقط قم بإرسال هذه الرسالة لكل من تعرفه !
تخيل سهولة الحصول على جبال الحسنات هذه !!

يقول الشيطان عجبا من بني آدم ..
يحبون الله ويعصوه .. ويكرهوني ولا يعصوني ..
فاسأل الله الكريم أن يجعلنا ممن نحبه ولا نعصيه .. 


جعلك الرحمن ممن ينادى في الملأ .. أني أحب فلان فأحبوه
سبحان الله والحمد لله و لا آله الا الله والله اكبر ولله الحمد





و أسعد الله يومكم بكل الخير


ولا تنسوني من دعوة في ظهر الغيب وذريتي.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

كما وصلني
الكاتب مشعل السديري في جريدة عكاظ يقول وصلتني رسالة ويقول مرسلها..
أحب أن أفيد سعادتكم بأن لي صديقاً مهندساً أصيب بالسرطان وذهب حتى لأمريكا للعلاج واستخدم الكيماويات وخف المرض، ولكن لم يزل وسمع صديقي هذا عن طبيب في الهند متخصص في علاج السرطانات بعلاج يختلف كلياً عن العلاجات والكيماويات المعروفة الآن، فشد الرحال إلى هذا الطبيب في الهند وتعالج وزال عنه المرض بقدرة الله تعالى على يد هذا الطبيب، خاصة وأن تكاليف العلاج لا تتعدى سبعمائة ريال فقط! ولكن يستلزم المكوث هناك مدة لا تزيد عن ثلاثة أسابيع وأن تكاليف المعيشة هناك رخيصة. اسم الطبيب وعنوانه وهواتفه هي:
الدكتور / براكاش
Parakash
الهند، شمال شرق نيودلهي بحوالي 270 كلم
مدينة دهرادون
Dehradune
هاتف ثابت
0091135640792
هاتف محمول
00919847065601
وأضاف مشعل السديري، لم ينته الموضوع عندي ولكنني قبل أن أعرضها عليكم اتصلت بمرسلها وأخذت تلفون الرجل الذي تعالج عند هذا الطبيب وهو المهندس أسامه حلواني ورقم الفاكس التابع له هو جدة 6641802، والواقع أنني عندما اتصلت به لم يكن يدور في خلدي سوى أن أقدم له نصيحة بالابتعاد عن المشعوذين غير أنه قلب الطاولة على ظنوني وعرفت منه أن ذلك الطبيب إنما هو يعالج عن تجربة علمية، حيث أنه درس العلوم ثم درس الطب الهندي الذي عمره يزيد على خمسة آلاف سنة، وهو الطبيب الخاص للرئيس الهندي وأعتُبِر المواطن رقم واحد في الهند لعام 1998م وحصل على لقب سير، وهو يستخدم في علاجه ما نسبته 20% من الأعشاب، و80% من المعادن مثل الفضة والذهب والزئبق والحديد والنحاس والكبريت ويخضعها لعملية تسخين. ويقول المهندس أسامه أنه ذهب إلى ذلك الطبيب وجلس معه أكثر من ثلاث ساعات لم يستطع أن يحادثه فيها سوى ربع ساعة من كثرة التلفونات التي تأت له من أنحاء العالم وقد شفيت فتاة فلسطينية عمرها 17 سنة من الله ثم على يده، وقد قدر لها الأطباء أنها لن تعيش أكثر من ثلاثة أشهر
يتواجد الدكتور بأبوظبي بكل شهر من تاريخ 21 الى 27 .
إرسالها للغير لتعم الفائدة والأجر، الدال على الخير كفاعله
تم افتتاح عيادة للدكتور براكاش في ابوظبي
ويأتي إلى ابوظبي لمدة سبعة أيام في الشهر فقط ويعود إلى عيادته في الهند
يوجد شخص منسق في عيادته في ابوظبي للاتصال عليه و معرفة أوقات زيارة الدكتور براكاش ورقم هاتفه في ابوظبي
Abu Dhabi
هو
00971504642596
ساهم بالنشر
قد تكون سببا لحياة انسان
اللهم شاف وعاف كل مريض

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

أمثال محرمة ..للأسف الشديد أغلبنا يستعملها فى حياته اليومية


1- رزق الهبل على المجانين!! :>
فالرزق هو لله وحدة ولا أحد يملك لنفسه ولا لغيره رزقاً ولا نفعاً و لاموتاً ولا نشوراً، قال الله فى كتابه العزيز:{ إنَّ اْللهَ هُوَ الرَّزَّاقٌ ذُو القُوَّةِ المَتيِنُ }(الذاريات:5( ، فالرزق بيد الله سبحانه وتعالى يقسمه لحكمة لا يعلمها إلا هو...
2- لا بيرحم ولا بيخلى رحمة ربنا تنزل !!
كلمة لا ينبغي لنا أن نقولها على الإطلاق... فالله تعالى لا يؤوده شئ ولا ينازعه فى سلطانه منازع
قال الله جل و علا: { مَا يَفْتَحِ اللَّهُ لِلنَّاسِ مِن رَّحْمَةٍ فَلاَ مُمْسِكَ لَهَا وَمَا يُمْسِكْ فَلاَ مُرْسِلَ لَهُ مِن بَعْدِهِ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ }(فاطر-2)> فمن هذا المخلوق الذى يستطيع أن يمنع رحمة الله ، فهذا القول لا يجوز 
3- ثور الله فى برسيمه!!
:كلمة عجيبة، هل هناك ثور لله !! وثيران أخرى للناس !!، و لماذا ثور الله يرمز له بالغباء والبلاهة من دون الثيران الأخرى ؟!! كلام محرم.. غير أنه سوء أدب مع الله تعالى.... قال تعالى: { مَّا لَكُمْ لاَ تَرْجُونَ لِلَّهِ وَقَاراً } (نوح-13).
4- أنا عبد المأمور !! :>
هذه كلمة خاطئة لأننا كلنا عبيد لله الواحد الاحد القهار، هي توحي أن قائلها ليس عليه أي ذنب إذا أمره رئيسه بفعل ما يغضب الله ، و الحقيقة غير ذلك ، فكل إنسان مسئول عن أفعاله مسئولية كاملة ، فعن ابن عمر رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُما عن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال: ' على المرء المسلم السمع والطاعة فيما أحب وكره، إلا أن يؤمر بمعصية، فإذا أمر بمعصية فلا سمع ولا طاعة ' مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيهِ.
5- يا مستعجل عطلك الله !! :>
وطبعا الغلط واضح فالله جل شأنه لا يعطل أحدا.
ولكن العجلة ( الإستعجال) هي خطأ لحديث أنس بن مالك رضى الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال: ( التأني من الله والعجلة من الشيطان.. ) الحديث رواه أبو يعلى و رجاله رجال الصحيح/
انظر صحيح الترغيب و الترهيب للألباني المجلد الثاني (برقم-1572).
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: إن أحدكم ليتكلم بالكلمة من رضوان الله ما يظن أن تبلغ ما بلغت فيكتب الله له بها رضوانه إلى يوم يلقاه، وإن أحدكم ليتكلم بالكلمة من سخط الله ما يظن أن تبلغ ما بلغت فيكتب الله له بها سخطه إلى يوم القيامة).
رواه ابن ماجه وابن حبان في صحيحه وروى الترمذي والحاكم المرفوع منه وصححاه/ وانظر صحيح الترغيب و الترهيب للألباني المجلد الثاني (برقم-2247). 
6-البقيه فى حيــــــــــــا تك> ما هذه البقيه
لا حول ولا قوه إلا بالله هل يموت إنسان قبل انقضاااااء عمره بحيث تكون البقيه يرثها أحد أوليائه ، سبحان الله هذا بهتان عظيم . لن يموت إنسان قبل أن يستكمل آخر لحظة فى عمره
قال تعالى )(فإذا جاء أجلهم لا يستأخرون ساعه ولا يستقدمون )) 
7- )لاحول الله )
وهنا يريد الاختصار .. ولكن المعنى نفي أن يكون لله حول أو قوة..
8- الباقي على الله
هذه الكلمة دائما ما تتردد على لسان الأطباء ومن أنجز عملا..
وهي مذمومة شرعا .....
والواجب علينا التأدب مع الله..
والأحرى أن يقال : أديت ماعلي والتوفيق من الله 
9- شاء القدر
لأن القدر أمر معنوي والله هو الذي يشاء) سبحانه) ...>
10- فلان شكله غلط
وهو من أعظم الأغلاط الجارية على ألسنة الناس ......
لأن فيه تسخط من خلق الله وسخرية به ..
قال تعالى ( لقد خلقنا الإنسان في أحسن تقويم ) 
11- ))الله يلعن السنة , اليوم , الســاعة اللي شفتك فيها ))
اللعن (( الطرد من رحمة الله ))
وهذي من مشيئته وفي الصحيح عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :: قال الله تعالى (( يؤذيني ابن آدم , يسب الدهر , وأنا الدهر , أقلب الليل والنهار ))
وفي رواية أُخرى.. لا تسبوا الدهر فإن الله هو الدهر .. 
12- زرع شيطانى أو طالع شيطانى>
هذا قول خاطئ ، فإن الشيطان ، عليه لعنه الله ، لا زرع له ولا خلق له ،
قال تعالى ( ألم تر أن الله أنزل من السماء ماء فسلكه ينابيع فى الارض ثم يخرج به زرعا مختلفا ألوانه ) والصواب نقول زرع رباني أو نبت رباني .....
13- امســـك الخـــشب )) ((خمســـه في عينك )) (( خمسه وخميســـــه ))
أمسك الخشب ومثل هذه الاقوال لن تدفع حسدا ولن تغير من قدر الله شيئا ، بل هو من الشــــرك .
ولا بأس من التحرز من العين والخوف مما قد تسببه من الاذى فإن العين حق ولها تأثير ولكن لا تأثير لها الا بإذن الله والتحرز من العين يكون بالرقية
وكانت رقية النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم (( اللهم رب الناس ، مذهب الباس ، اشف انت الشافى لا شافى الا انت شفاء لا يغادر سقما ))
والذي يجب عنــــد الخوف من العين قوله تعالى (( مـــا شــــاء الله لا قوه الا بالله )) فـــــإن كان يعتقد أن الخشب بذاته أو الخمسة وخميسة تدفع الضر من دون الله أو مع الله فهو شــــرك أكبــــر وإن كان يعتقد أنها سبب والله هو النافع الضار فهذا كذب على الشرع والقدر وهو ذريع للشرك فهو شرك أصغر وغير ذلك الكثير الكثير، فالحذر الحذر أيها المسلمون يرحمكم الله ,,
من فضلك أنشر الرسالة لوجه الله 
كي يعم الأجر والفائدة.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لماذا يجب أن يكون لديك اسبرين وإبرة أو دبوس عادي مع مسحة طبية معقمة بالقرب منك ؟ 


بسبب الأزمات القلبية/ والسكتات الدماغية
هناك أعراض أخرى للنوبة القلبيةِ إضافةً إلى الألمِ على الذراعِ اليسارِ.

الواحد منا يَجِبُ أَنْ يَكُونَ مدركاً للألمِ الحادِّ في الذقنِ، بالإضافة إلى الغثيانِ والعرق الغزير، على أية حال هذه الأعراضِ قَدْ تَحْدثُ أيضاً بصوره أقل كثيراً.

مُلاحظة: لربما لا يكون هناك ألم في الصدرِ أثناء نوبة قلبيةِ.

أغلبية الناسِ (حول 60 %) التي حصلت لهم نوبة قلبيةُ أثناء نومِهم، لَمْ يستُيقظوا .

على أية حال، إذا حْدثُ ذلك، ألم الصدرَ قَدْ يُوقظُك مِنْ نومِكَ العميقِ.


إذا حدث ذلك , ُذوّبُ حبتين أسبيرينَ فوراً في فَمِّكَ وأبتلعُهم مَع قليلاً مِنْ الماءِ.


بعد ذلك، اخبر أي شخص وقل له "نوبة قلبية! ! ! "وبأنّك أَخذتَ حبتين من الأسبيرينَ
ليتصل بدوره بالإسعاف
ثم 
إجلسْ . . . . 

لا تستلقي!!
وانتظر وصول الاسعاف 


ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ


بوخزة ابرة يمكن أن تنقذ إنسانا من السكتة الدماغية


ماهي السكتة الدماغية
تتسبب الجلطة الدموية في توقف مفاجيء في وظائف المخ نتيجة توقف تدفق الدم الى الدماغ
وهذا الانقطاع يسبب موت الخلايا العصبية في المنطقة المتضررة.


العلامات الخمسة لحدوث السكتة الدماغية
1- فقدان مفاجئ للقوة، وإعياء و خدر مفاجيء في الوجه والذراع أو الساق ، حتى وإن كان مؤقتا .
2- صعوبة في النطق يحدث بشكل مفاجيء و صعوبة في الفهم مع إدراك ملتبس ، حتى وإن كان مؤقتا .
3- مشكلة في الإبصار ، حتى ولو كان مؤقتا .
4- صداع شديد مفاجيء وغير اعتيادي .
5- فقدان مفاجيء للتوازن خصوصا إذا ترافق مع أي من العلامات أعلاه.


بروفيسور الصيني يقول والدي كان مشلولا وتوفي لاحقا بسبب اصابته بسكتة دماغية. وقتها وددت لو كنت أعرف طريقة لاسعافه! .

ثم يردف فيقول تعلمت من الطبيب “ها بو تينغ” الأخصائي بالطب الصيني التقليدي كيف أجعل نزف قليل من الدم وسيلة لانقاذ حياة انسان ونتيجة ممارستي وخبرتي أستطيع أن أقول أن هذه الطريقة فعالة وناجعة 100%


البروفيسور ينصح بالآتي:
هل عندك حقنة طبية (سرنج)، اذا لم تتوفرتلك فأبرة أو دبوس معقم بواسطة لهب نار يمكن ان يؤديا المطلوب.
استخدم هذه الإبرة لوخز طرف كل من الأصابع العشرة ليد الشخص المصاب.

الوخز سيسبب نفور قطرة دم
من كل اصبع واذا لم تظهر قطرة دم، حاول الفرك مع الضغط على طرف الأصابع.

حينما يظهر
الدم من الأصابع العشرة انتظر دقائق قليلة ستلاحظ أن المصاب قد بدأ يستعيد وعيه وعودة اللون الى وجهه والحياة الى عينيه.

إذا كان فم الضحية قد اصيب بالإرتخاء والالتواء، على المسعف سحب حلمتي الأذنين (شحمة الأذن)
حتى تمتلئا بالدم ويظهر عليهما اللون الأحمر، أعمل وخزتان بالأبرة المعقمة لتظهر قطرتان
من الدم من كل شحمة أذن، بعد دقائق قليلة المريض يجب أن يستعيد وعيه.

الإنتظار بصبر 3-5 دقائق، فم الضحية يستعيد شكله ويعود الى طبيعته وكلامه أصبح واضحا.

الضحية إستعاد وضعه الطبيعي كاملا الآن تهيأ لأخذه الى المستشفى.
كل شيء صار يعمل بصورة طبيعية ولم تكن هناك آثار سيئة واضحة.

وبخلاف ذلك لو أخذ الضحية في سيارة الاسعاف على عجالة فالرحلة الوعرة ستتسبب بإنفجار
عدد كبير من الأوعية الدموية الشعرية في دماغه وبالتالي حدوث مضاعفات كثيرة يتعذر اصلاحها لاحقا.



السكتة الدماغية هي ثاني سبب للوفاة والمحظوظين يمكن أن يبقوا على قيد الحياة
ولكن يبقون يعانون من الشلل مدى الحياة وهذا شيء فظيع يحدث للانسان.


*عافاكم الله من كل مرض*

----------


## العاصمية

السلام عليكم.
مع بعض الاخوات بدأنا بدراسة تطبيقية لهذا الكتاب فوجدناه نافع جداً. فهو في ما يخص الأكل والصحة. ما رأيكن فيه؟

http://www.mediafire.com/?apiwp7pv38x1m5i

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

بارك الله فيك أختي العاصمية على هذه الإضافة الرائعة عسى الله أن ينفع بها أخواتنا الفاضلات.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

مناظر ما أجملها تبارك الله أحسن الخالقين

شئ فوق الخيال
شاهد وقل سبحان الله وبحمده
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v...jupQ&vq=medium

سبحان الله.

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أحسن الله إليكِ وأسعدكِ بما تحبين من خيري الدنيا والآخرة.. رائعة جدًا




> إن الخيل إذا شارفت نهاية المضمار بذلت قصارى جهدها .. لتفوز بالسباق ..


قيل إن أبا موسى الأشعري - رضي الله عنه - لما كَبِر, وتقدم به العمر اجتهد في العبادة اجتهادًا كبيرًا, فقيل له: هلا أرفقت بنفسك! 
فكان ذاك جوابه!!

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> أحسن الله إليكِ وأسعدكِ بما تحبين من خيري الدنيا والآخرة.. رائعة جدًا
> قيل إن أبا موسى الأشعري - رضي الله عنه - لما كَبِر, وتقدم به العمر اجتهد في العبادة اجتهادًا كبيرًا, فقيل له: هلا أرفقت بنفسك! 
> فكان ذاك جوابه!!


اللهم آمين.
وفيكِ بارك الله ونفع بك.

كما يقول الشاعر:
ذهبَ الشبابُ فما له منْ عودةٍ * * * وأتَى المشيبُ فأينَ منهُ المَهربُ
دَعْ عنكَ ما قد كانَ في زمنِ الصِّبا* * *  واذكُر ذنوبَكَ وابِكها يا مُذنبُ
واذكرْ مناقشةَ الحسابِ فإنه * * * لا بَدَّ يُحصي ما جنيتَ ويَكتُبُ
لم ينسَهُ الملَكانِ حينَ نسيتَهُ * * * بل أثبتاهُ وأنتَ لاهٍ تلعبُ
والرُّوحُ فيكَ وديعةٌ أودعتَها * * * ستَردُّها بالرغمِ منكَ وتُسلَبُ
وغرورُ دنياكَ التي تسعى لها* * *  دارٌ حقيقتُها متاعٌ يذهبُ
والليلُ فاعلمْ والنهارُ كلاهم* * * ا أنفاسُنا فيها تُعدُّ وتُحسبُ
وجميعُ ما خلَّفتَهُ وجمعتَهُ حقاً * * * يَقيناً بعدَ موتِكَ يُنهبُ
تَبَّاً لدارٍ لا يدومُ نعيمُها * * * ومَشيدُها عمّا قليلٍ يَخربُ
فهنيئا لمن طال عمره وحسنت أعماله وخواتيمه.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

همســــــــــــ  ات
همسة أولى 
أيها المصاب الكسير .. أيها المهموم الحزين .. أيها المبتلى أبشر .. وأبشر .. ثم أبشر .. فإن الله قريبٌ منك .. يعلم مصابك وبلواك ويسمع دعائك ونجواك .. فأرسل له الشكوى .. وابعث إليه الدعوى .. ثم زيِّنها بمداد الدمع وأبرِقها عبر بريد الانكسار .. وانتظر الفَرَج .. فإنَّ رحمة الله قريبٌ من المضطرِّين  وفَرَجه ليس ببعيدٍ عن الصادقين 
همسة ثآنية
إن مع الشِّدَّة فَرَجاً .. ومع البلاء عافية .. وبعد المرض شفاءً .. وبعد الضيق سعة  وعند العسر يسراً .. فكيف تجزع
همسة ثآلثة
أوصيك بسجود الأسحار .. ودعاء العزيز الغفَّار .. ثم تذلّل بين يدي خالقك ومولاك  الذي يملك كشف الضرِّ عنك .. وتفقَّد مواطن إجابة الدعاء واحرص عليها .. وستجد الفَرَج بإذن الله قال تعالى
أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ وَيَجْعَلُكُمْ خُلَفَاءَ الْأَرْضِأَإِلَ  ٰهٌ مَّعَ اللَّهِ قَلِيلًا مَّا تَذَكَّرُونَ النمل : 62

همسة رآبعة
احرص على كثرة الصدقة .. فهي من أسباب الشفاء بإذن الله 
وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  داووا مرضاكم بالصدقة، حسَّنه الألباني وابن باز وكم من أناسٍ قد عافاهم الله بسبب صدقةٍ أخرجوها فلا تتردد في ذلك.
همسة خآمسة
عليك بذكر الله جلَّ وعلا .. فهو سلوة المنكوبين .. وأمان الخائفين وملاذ المنكوبين .. وأُنسُ المرضى والمصابينقال تعالى  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَتَطْمَئِنُّ قُلُوبُهُم بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ أَلَا بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ الرعد: 28
همسة سآدسة
احمد الله عز وجل أن مصيبتك لم تكن في دينك .. فمصيبة الدين لا تعوَّض  وحلاوة الإيمان لا تقدّر بثمن .. ولذة الطاعة لا يعدِلُها شيء .. فكم من أناسٍ قد تبدَّلت أحوالهم وتغيَّرت أمورهم .. بسبب فتنةٍ أو محنةٍ ألمَّت بهم 
همسة سآبعـة
كن متفائلاً .. ولا تصاحب المخذِّلين والمرجفين .. وابتعد عن المثبِّطين اليائسين وأشعِر نفسك بقرب الفَرَج .. ودنوِّ بزوغ الأمل 
همسة ثآمنة
تذكر - وفقني الله وإياك - أناساً قد ابتلاهم الله بمصائب أعظم مما أنت عليه،
ومِحن أقسى مما مرت بك .. واحمد الله تعالى أن خفّف مصيبتك .. ويسَّر بليَّتك  ليمتحِنك ويختبِرك .. واحمده أن وفّقك لشكره على هذه المصيبة .. في حينِ أن غيرك يتسخَّط ويجزع 
همسة تآسعـة
إذا منَّ الله عليك بزوال المحنة .. وذهاب المصيبة .. فاحمده سبحانه واشكره وأكثِر من ذلك .. فإنه سبحانه قادر على أن ينزِع عنك العافية مرة أخرى .. فأكثر من شكره
همسة عآشرة وأخيرة
إن الدنيا طبعها هكذا لا تصفوا لأحد فلا تحزن إن فقدت شيئاً.



.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

مقال أحببت أن أنقله كما وردني
مقاااااال خطيييييييير
حقـــــــــــــ  ــوق المرأة
الدكتورة : ليلى صالح عزوز 
باللهجه الحجازيه الجميلة 
ما يرفع ضغطي شَي زَي كلمة حقوق المرأة .. وبالذات في السعودية .وهادي المشكلة طلعت متى؟
بعد 11 سبتمبر .... سبحان الله .. يعني كانوا من ألف وأربعمية سنه نايمين .. وفجأة كده صحيوا وقالوا: وه ياندامة .. إيش هادا؟ أتْـرِنُّو إحنا لنا حقوق؟! مادام كده ... الإنتخابات البلدية ليه ما نشارك فيها؟ وليه ما نروح هناك ونرقع بالصوت؟
يا أختي حلال عليكم البلدية كلها .. يعني إيش تبغوا تسووا؟
تحطوا ضوابط إصدار الرخص لمحلات الحلاقة مثلا؟
والا تناقشوا سفلتة الشارع اللي يودي على بيت أم إبتسام؟
والا ليه الشارع الفلاني ما فيه كوفيرة مغربية وكل اللي فيه مصريات؟
يا أختي ريِّحي راسك . اذا كثير من الرجال ما سوُّوا حاجه ... بالله عليكي حتسيبي بيتك وعيالك وشغلك ... عشان تناقشي مشروع إنتخابي؟ هادا من تمام الفضاوه..
طيب قولوا لوحْدَه زواج أختها الليلة: بلاش تروحي للكوفيره اليوم يا مدام  وتعالي نناقش حقوق المرأة أو نحضر المجلس البلدي و نتخذ قرارات مهمة .. وأترك لكم جوابها .. إيش يكون
أما عن حقوق المرأة في السعودية .. فياسيدي الست هنا لها حقوق وواجبات ما تتنازل عنها.
مثلا: في بلدان كثير عربيه وأوروبيه تلاقي شحط طويل عريض جالس في الباص ...وقدامه وحده في الشهر التاسع واقفه على رجولها وشايله طفل تاني على كتفها .... إن الشحط يتحرك؟ .. أبدا...
إن الثور يحس؟ .....لايمكن.
لكن هل يمكن يحصل هادا في السعودية؟ أبدا ..
واللي يبغى يجرب.... الطريق قدامو .... يا عمي العملية كلها دلع حريم  في دلع حريم ...
رايح أعطيكم بعض الأمثلة وقولوا لي مين اللي آخِد حقُّوقه بالكامل وزياده؟
وهل عندنا المرأة متساوية مع الرجل .. والا هي أحسن مِنُّو؟
قال حقوق المرأة .. قال.

منظر عام
رجال محترمين زي الورد واقفين أمام صراف في بنك .. وتِجي أختنا في الله
)اللي يقولو إنها مهضومة الحقوق)
تتقدم للصراف (ِatm)مباشرة ولا على بالها من الطراطير اللي واقفين من ساعات ..
وبعضهم مستأذنين من عملهم. طيب ليه ما توقِّف تِمسك سِرا ورا عشرين بنغالي... وثلاثين باكستاني ... وخمسين سعودي... واثنين معقبين معاهم شوية فواتير مقاس إكس لارج
..  وإذا أحد كلمها وقال لها أتفضلي يا أختي ترد عليه وتقول: لا، معليش. المرأة زَيّ الرجال
.... خليني في الطابور .... زَيِّي زيكم؟! .... ليش ما تقول كده؟! ... والا هي تماحيك وبَس !
ونفس المنظرفي الجوازات .... والأحوال ... والتأمينات .. ويقدر أحد... يقول إنه من ظهر أبوه ....  يفتح فمُّه؟ ... على طول يسمع العبارة الشهيرة ... ( عيب عليك .... إنت ماتستحي؟ .. هذه حرمة...إنت ما عندك أهل ...((!ويضطرالراجل إنُّه ينكتم ويسكت .. بل إن المرأة تشفع للراجل جوزها عشان يتقدم على الرجال الباقين. في المطار .. مثلا .. ما تشوفهم يطلِّعوا العوايل أوَّل ..
وبعدين بقية الركاب؟
قال حقوق المرأة ... هههه!
اقتصاديا

شوف الراجل.. السبع... الغضنفر.. المفتري...له ثوبين أوثلاثة في السنة ..
يروح بها العمل، ويحضر بها عزايم وزواجات، ويقابل بها كبار المسؤولين، الخ، الخ، الخ...
والمرأة بسلامتها .. بقيمة أدوات مكياجها فقط ...
تقدر تفتح محل خياطة رجالي محترم .  ويا ريت تحط من مكياجها في البيت.. لأ.
دا بَس للخروج ... وقيمة صباع روج والا علبة بودرة تساوي قيمة جوال جوزها
.. وكمان ازيدك من الشعر قصر .. مو بيت .. من حقوقها فستان لكل فرح. و مكياج.
وكوفيرة..وجزمة..و  شنطه. وكمان خُدوا هادي ..  سابع بنت عمي. ملكة أخت جارتنا . ولازم هدية. واللطخ يدفع .مو مهم الفلوس جات من فين .. المهم يدفع .. والدنيا ممكن تنقلب على الراجل واللي خَلَّفوه علشان موضوع (مهم وحيوي زي كده.)
قال إيه! حقوق المرأة.
نفسيا

الزوج مطالب يكون أربعة وعشرين ساعة رومنسي ومبتسم،  ولا  يبقى جلف وإبن ستين في سبعين..
ويعني إيه عنده مشاكل في العمل؟! والا أقساط متأخره؟! 
والافواتير؟! والا مقاضي ما يعرف كيف يجيبها؟!
مو مهم ..واجب عليه إنه يرجع من العمل للبيت مروِّق ومبسوط وبَس ... كإنه كان في شرم الشيخ  مصيف مع نانسي عجرم .. ((مجرد مثل .. تف .. بره وبعيد(( ....
والست بسلامتها من ساعة ما يرجع من عملو .. وقبل ما يفصخ حوايجو: شوف بزورتك   (لاحظوا .. بزورتك) طفَّشوني .. إيش رأيك نغير غرفة النوم؟ التلفون ما فيه حراره ...
جاتني رساله على الجوال يقولوا الفاتوره طلعت .. أَلحق سّدِّدو قبل ما يوقفوه عن الخدمه ... ... .. ... ومع هادا كُّلو ..لازم يبقى رومانسي.
بينما هي وبكل سهولة تصحى بسلامتها في الظُهر...وتجد الكارثة الكبرى....يوه ... ما عندنا صلصه ...وبكل رقة  تتصل...ألو ألو ...أبو خالد موجود؟ ممكن أكلمه لو سمحت؟ ألو .. إيوه... أنا ..
حتكون مين  يعني؟... المهم ... جيب معاك غدا ... ماهو إنت يا فالح نسيت تجيب صلصه معاك أمس.
ولإنه موفاضي.. و قرفان من العمل.. يصدق المسكين إنه هو إللي نسي ويقول بكل شجاعة ..... طيب.
وفوق هذا كله آخر السنه:  طفشانه ....فين حتودينا ...والله بنت خالتي راحت أمريكا .. وبنت عمي ما تصيف إلا فْ أوروبا.... يا عيني علينا إللي ما نروح غير يا مصر... يا سوريا ... والسنة اللي غيَّرنا فيها ... رحنا ماليزياوماتقول شوف زوجة فلان ايش عملت لزوجها لانه من المحضورات .
وفي رمضان: تعبت ....أوف .....إنت  داري عن حاجه؟ أنا أبغى خدامة... أنا خلااااااااص .. ومن ثالث يوم رمضان ....مقاضي العيد من جده ...أختي جابت ملابس لها ولعيالها .. إيش  أقولَّك بس ... وخُد مشاوير لليييييييييييل ... والراجل المسكين لما ينزل السوق مع مرته ما يقدر يشتري ولااااا شَي لنفسو، لأنو طول الوقت ماشي وراها من دكان لدكان، وشايل زنابيل إلين ما كتفو يتخلع. وهي تطالع فيه  وهو يتطوَّح من ثقل الزنابيل .. ولا تقول لُو فزعه .. حتى لو بالكِدِب. وآخرتها بعد ما يرجع البيت تقول لو إنها لِسَّه ما أشترت ملابس العيد!!!!!! وإذا فكَّر ينزل السوق لحالو عشان يشتري شي لنفسو ... على طول يكون مشبوه .. إيش ينزلك لوحدك وسط الحريم؟ .. طيب إنت مو كنت معايا في السوق .. أحد قال لك لا تشتري؟
قال إيه؟ ... حقوق المرأة.
شرعا
المرأة لها حظ من أبوها .... وحظ من زوجها . هادا غيرأمها .. وأخوانها ... وأبناءها .. والراجل مطالب إنو هواللي يصرف عليها مهما كان عندها فلوس.
وثانيا: الرجال لازم يروحوا للمسجد خمس مرات في اليوم .. جمع وجماعات . حر وبرد .. ليل وصبح .. لازم يروحوا ... بينما الست تصلي تحت المكيف ... في غرفتها... وأجرها زي الرجال تماما .... ياعيني .. يا عيني ..والله الإسلام أعطاكم كتير .... وياريتو يِبان فيكم.
انتهى.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

* تسع نجمات تضيء حياتك
*




  الــنجمة الاولــى 
تــذكَّر أن ربَّــك يــغفر لــمن يــستغفر، ويــتوب عــلى مــن تاب، ويــقبل مــن عــاد .


 الــنجمة الـــثانية 
إرحـــم الــضعفاء تــسعد، وأعــطِ الــمحتاجين تُـــشافَى، ولا تــحمل الــبغضاء تُــعافَى.




 الــنجمة الــثالثة 
تفـــاءل فــالله مــعك، والــملائكة يــستغفرون لك، والــجنة تنــتظرك .


 الــنجمة الــرابعة

امــسح دمــوعك بــحسن الــظن بــربك، واطــرد هــمومك بتــذكُّر نــعم الله عـــليك.


 الــنجمة الــخامسة

لا تــظن بــأن الــدنيا كَــمُلت لأحــدٍ، فلــيس عــلى ظــهر الأرض مَـــنْ حــصل لــه كــلُّ مــطلوبٍ، وســلِم مــن أيِّ كــدر.


 الــنجمة الــسادسة 
كــن كالنــخلةِ عــاليَه الهــمَّة، بعــيده عــن الأذى، إذا رُمِيــت بالــحجارة ألــقتْ رطبــها .


 الــنجمة الــسابعة

هـــل ســـمعتَ أنَّ الــحزنَ يُعــيدُ مــا فــات، وأن الــهمَّ يُصْــلِح الــخطأ، فلــماذا الــحزن والــهم؟!


 الــنجمة الثــامنة

لا تنــتظر الــمحن والفــتنَ، بــل انتــظر الأمــن والــسلامَ والــعافية إن شــاء الله.


 الــنجمة الــتاسعة

أطــفيء نــار الــحقد مــن صــدرك بعفــوٍ عـــام عـــن كـــلِّ مــن أســاء لك مــن النــاس .

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

إلى كل الرائعين الذين تتأخر أمانيهم‎



شتم رجل أحد الصالحين.. فالتفت الصالح إلى الرجل وقال له: هي صحيفتك فاملأها بما شئت..



إذا قدت سيارتك وآذاك إنسان فلا تنزعج..واستخدم القاعدةالمكتوبة على المرآةالجانبية: "الأجسام التي تراها هي أصغر مما تبدو عليه في الواقع"


لا تخجل من أخطائك** فأنت مصنف من ضمن البشر..
... ولكن اخجل إذا كررتها** وادعيت أنها من فعل القدر..


عندما تنمو أظفارنا..نقوم بقص الأظافر.. ولانقطع أصابعنا..!
وكذلك عندما تزيد مشاكلنا بالأسرة..يجب أن نقطع المشاكل.. لا أن نقطع علاقاتنا


لوضربت طفلا ضربة خفيفة وأنت "توبخه" لبكى..ولوضربته ضربةأقوى وأنت "تمازحه" لضحك..لأن
الألم النفسي أشد إيذاء من الألم الجسدي..الكلمة تجرح


من شجرة واحدة يمكنك أن تصنع مليون عود كبريت..ويمكن لعود كبريت واحد أن يحرق مليون شجرة..
"لاتدع موقف غضب واحد يحرق صورتك أمام كل الناس"


انتبه! 
إن الذي يمدحك بما ليس فيك وهو راض عنك.. سيذمك بما ليس فيك عندما يسخط عليك..


حاول أحد الموظفين إيهام من حوله أنه شخص مهم..فلما طرق رجل عليه الباب سارع الموظف إلى حمل سماعة الهاتف متظاهرا بأنه يكلم شخصا مهما..فلما دخل الرجل قال له الموظف:"تفضل اجلس ولكن انتظرني لحظة فأنا أحاول حل بعض المشاكل.." وبدأ يتظاهر بأنه يتكلم بالهاتف لمدة دقائق..ثم أغلق السماعة وقال للرجل: تفضل ماهوسبب زيارتك؟
فقال الرجل: "جئت لإصلاح الهاتف يا أستاذ"!!
فلنقبل أنفسنا كما نحن..فإن الناس تكره المتصنع..


أحس رجل بأن عاملا فقيرا يمشي خلفه..فقال الرجل في نفسه: "هؤلاء الشحاذيين دائما يلاحقوننا ليطلبوا مزيدا من المال..!"
فقال العامل الفقير للرجل: عفوا ياسيدي..محفظتك سقطت منك..
"فلنحسن الظن بالآخرين"


نحن نعلم أن للطاولة أرجل ولكننا نتقبل أنها لا تسير..
نحن نعلم أن للقلم ريشة ولكننا نتفهم أنه لا يطير..
نحن نعلم أن للساعة عقارب ولكننا متأكدون أنها لا تلسع..
نحن نعلم أن للباب يدا ولكننا لا نريد منه أن يصافحنا..
"ونحن نعلم أن كثيرا ممن حولنا لهم قلوب ولكنهم لا يشعرون بنا.. فلنتقبل ذلك.. أهم شي أن الله معنا..



{{ إضاءه }}

... أراد إخوة سيدنا يوسف أن يقتلوه ( فلم يمت ) !! 

ثم أرادوا أن يمحى أثره ( فارتفع شأنه ) !! 
ثم بيع ليكون مملوكا ( فأصبح ملكا ) !! 
ثم أرادوا أن يمحو محبته من قلب أبيه ( فإزدادت ) !! 

( فلا تقلق من تدابير البشر
فإرادة الله فوق إرادة الكل )

عندما كان يُوسف في السجن ،
كان يوسف الأحسن بشهادتهم
" إنا نراك مِن المُحسنين " ..
لكن الله أخرجَهم قبله !!
وظلّ هو - رغم كل مميزاته - 
بعدهم في السجن بضعَ سنين !!
( الأول خرج ليُصبح خادماً ) ،
( والثاني خرج ليقتل ) ،
( ويوسف انتظر كثيراً ) !!
لكنه .. خرج ليصبح " عزيز مصر " ، 
ليلاقي والديه ، وليفرح حد الاكتفاء .. 

إلى كل أحلامنا المتأخرة :
" تزيني أكثر ، فإن لكِ فأل يوسف "

إلى كل الرائعين الذين تتأخر أمانيهم 
عن كل من يحيط بهم بضع سنين ،
لا بأس ..
دائماً ما يبقى إعلان المركز الأول ..
لأخر الحفل !! 
إذا سبقك من هم معك ، 
فأعرف أن ما ستحصل عليه ..
أكبر مما تتصور ? !!

تأكد أن الله لا ينسى ..
وأن الله لا يضيع أجر المحسنين

("( فكن منهم )")

----------


## لجين الندى

أحسن الله اليك .. ونفع بك .. وزادك علما ..
قمة في الروووووووووعة 

واصلي بارك الله فيك ..

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

فاكهة فعّالة لمكافحة الأورام الخبيثة 
*شجرة الليمون* 

ومريض السرطان في كل مكان ؟؟
نسأل الله السلامة للجميع
هذا آخر ما توصل له الطبِّ، وهو فعّال ضد السرطانِ!
وقد نشره معهد عُلومِ الصحة
عنوان معهد عُلومِ الصحة:
Institute of Health Sciences, 819 N. L.L.C. Charles Street Baltimore , MD 1201.
هذا آخر ما توصل له الطبِّ،  وهو فعّال ضد السرطانِ!   إقرأْ بعناية وكن أنت الحكم!!! الليمون (فاكهة من الحمضيات) ثمرة عجيبة لقَتْل خلايا السرطانِ. وهي ُ أقوى 10,000 مرة مِنْ العلاج الكيمياوي.Chemotherap  y لماذا نحن لا نَعْرفَ ذلك؟ لأن هناك مختبرات إهتمّتْ بتصنيع منتج مماثل لكنه صناعي يدر عليهم أرباحا ضخمةَ .  يُمْكِنُك الآن  أَنْ تُساعدَ الناس بإرشادهم الى منافع عصيرِ الليمون في مَنْع المرضِ  . طعمه لطيفُ وهو لا يُنتجُ التأثيراتَ الشنيعةَ للعلاج الكيمياوي. كم من الناس سَيَمُوتونَ بينما هذا السرّ المحاط بكتمان شديدِ ليبقى مخفيا ، لماذا؟ ...لِكي لا يُعرّضوا شركاتَ المليونيرات الكبار للخطر .... كما تعرف، فإن شجرة الليمونَ معروفةُ بتنوعها مِنْ الليمونِ. يُمْكِنُك أَنْ تَأْكلَ الفاكهةَ بطرق مختلفة: يُمْكِنُك أَنْ تَأْكلَ اللبَّ،تشرب سائله (عصيرِ)، في إعداد  المشروباتَ , ، المُعَجّنات، الخ. . . هي مقرونة بالعديد مِنْ المزايا، لكن الإِهْتِمام الأكثر هو التأثيرُعلى الخراجاتِ والأورامِ. هذه النبتة  أثبتَت فعالية للعلاج  ضدّ أمراضِ السرطان وبكُلّ الأنواع. البَعْض سيقول أنها  مفيدُة جداً لانها لكل أنواع السرطاناتِ. هو مُعتَبَرُ أيضاً مضاد لإصاباتِ  الميكروبات والفطرِ الجرثوميِ، فعّال ضدّ الطفيليات والديدانِ الداخليةِ، ويُنظّمُ ضغطَ الدمّ العالي جداً وضدّ الكآبةُ،وضدالاِ  ضطرابات العصبية. إنّ مصدرَ هذه المعلوماتِ مدهش: لقد جاء مِنْ واحد من أكبر منتجي الأدوية في العالمِ، يَقُولُ بأنّه بعد أكثر مِنْ 20 إختبار أجري في مختبرات الفحص منذ 1970 ، أكتشف أن الليمون : يُحطّمُ الخلايا الخبيثةَ في 12 نوع من السرطان
It destroys the malignant cells in 12 cancers ،
بضمن ذلك القولونِ والصدرِ والبروستاتِ والرئةِ والبنكرياسِ. . . وتبين أن مركّباتُ هذه الشجرةِ أفضل 10,000 مرةِ مِنْ مُنتَجِ Adriamycinُ في دواءchemotherapeutic والمستعمل عادة في العالمِ،الليمون  يَبطئ نمو خلايا السرطانِ. وما هو أكثرمن مُدهِش: هذا النوعِ مِنْ العلاجِ بالليمونِ يُحطّمُ خلايا السرطانِ الخبيثةِ فقط وفقط و لا يُؤثّرُ على الخلايا الصحّيةِ.
أرسل هذه الرسالة لكل من تعرفه ....عسى أن ينفعك الله بها ...قبل أن ينتفع الناس بالعلاج.
.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> أحسن الله اليك .. ونفع بك .. وزادك علما ..
> قمة في الروووووووووعة 
> واصلي بارك الله فيك ..



وفيكِ بارك الله ونفع بك.
سعدت بمروركِ أخيتي.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

*أقوال  أعجبتني*



- إذا أهمّك أمر غيرِك، فاعلـم بأنّـك ذو طبعٍ أصيـل ..

- وإذا رأيتَ في غيرِك جمـالاً ، فاعـلم بـأنّ داخِـلك جميـل ..

- وإذا حافظتَ على الأُخوّةِ، فاعلم بأنّ لك على منابرِ النورِ زميـل ..

- وإذا راعيتَ معروفَ غيرِك، فاعلم بأنّك للوفاءِ خليل ..


من ابتـغى صديقاً بلا عيبٍ ، عاش وحيـداً
 من ابتغى زوجةً بلا نقصٍ ، عاش أعزباً
 من ابتغى قريباً كاملاً ، عاش ناقصاً


لا تستخدم فمك
إلا بـ شيئين فقط: 
الصمت و الابتسامة
الإبتسامة : لحل المشكلات
الصَمت : لتجاوز المشكلات




جميلٌ أن تزرعَ وردةً في كلِّ بستانٍ
،،، ولكن ،،،
 الأجمل أن تزرعَ ذِكرَ اللهِ على كلِّ لسانٍ
 سبحان اللهِ وبحمدِه .. سبحان اللهِ العظيم



ازرع جميلاً .. و لو في غيرِ موضعهِ
فلن يضيــعَ  جميــلٌ .. أينــما زُرِعَ
إن الجميـلَ .. و إن طـال الزمـانُ به
فليـــس يحصُـــدُه .. إلا الذي زَرعَ

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

في حب النبي عليه السلام‎
 

صحيحٌ ما رأيتُ النورَ 
من وجهِكْ 

ولا يومًا سمعتُ العذبَ
من صوتِكْ
ولا يومًا حملتُ السيفَ في رَكبِكْ
ولا يومًا تطايرَ من هنا غضبي
كجمرِ النارْ
ولا حاربتُ في أُحُدٍ
ولا قَتَّلتُ في بدرٍ ..
صناديدًا من الكفَّارْ
وما هاجرتُ في يومٍ ،
ولا كنتُ ..من الأنصارْ
ولا يومًا حملتُ الزادَ والتقوى
لبابِ الغارْ
ولكنْ يا نبيَّ اللهْ
أنا واللهِ أحببتُكْ
لهيبُ الحبِّ في قلبي
كما الإعصارْ
فهل تَقبلْ ؟
حبيبي يا رسولَ اللهِ
هل تقبلْ؟
نعم جئتُ ..
هنا متأخرًا جدًّا
ولكنْ .. ليس لي حيلةْ
ولو كانَ ..
قدومُ المرءِ حينَ يشاءْ
لكنتُ رجوتُ تعجيلَهْ
وعندي دائمًا شيءٌ من الحيرةْ
فمَن سأكونْ
أمامَ الصَّحْبِ والخِيرةْ
فما كنتُ ..
أنا "أنسَ" الذي خدمَكْ
ولا "عُمرَ" الذي سندَكْ
وما كنتُ ..
"أبا بكرٍ" وقد صدَقَكْ
وما كنتُ ..
"عليًّا" عندما حَفِظَكْ
ولا "عثمانَ" حينَ نراهُ قد نصرَكْ
وما كنتُ ..
أنا "حمزةْ"
ولا عَمْرًا ، ولا "خالدْ"
وإسلامي ..
أنا قد نِلتُهُ شرفًا
من الوالِدْ
ولم أسمعْ "بلالاً" لحظةَ التكبيرْ
ولا جسمي انشوى حيًا
بصحراءٍ بكلِّ هجيرْ
وما حطَّمتُ أصنامًا
ولا قاتلْتُ في يومٍ ..
جنودَ الكفرِ والتكفيرْ
وما قُطِعَتْ يدي في الحربْ
ولم يدخلْ هنا رمحٌ
إلى صدري
يَشُقُّ القلبْ
ولم أُقدِمْ على شيءٍ ،
ولم أهربْ
ولا يومًا حَملْتُ لواءْ
ولا واجهتُ في شَممٍ
هنا الأعداءْ
ولا يومًا رفعتُ الرايَ خفَّاقةْ
أنا طفلٌ يُداري فيكَ إخفاقَهْ
ولكنْ يا رسولَ اللهْ
أنا نفسي
لحبِّكَ يا رسولَ اللهْ
وحبِّ اللهِ تَوَّاقَةْ

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

*  عبرة
*
في لقاء صحفي مع أحد رجال الأعمال المعروفين في الإمارات سألوه عن موقف مرّ به

 
فقال : في إحدى الليالي شعرت بشئ من القلق فقررت أن أتمشى في الهواء الطلق
فبينما أنا أمشي في الحيّ مررتُ بمسجد مفتوح فقلت : لم لا أدخل لأصلي فيه ركعتين ؟ قال : فدخلت فإذا بالمسجد رجل قد استقبل القبلة ورفع يديه يدعو ربه ويلحّ عليه في الدعاء فعرفت من طريقته أنه مكروب
قال : فانتظرتُ حتى فرغ الرجل من دعائه فقلت له : رأيتك تدعو وتلحّ في الدعاء كأنك مكروب ، فما خبرك ؟
قال عليّ دين أرّقني وأقلقني،
فقلت: كم هو؟ 
قال: أربعة آلاف ، قال فأخرجت أربعة آلاف وأعطيتها إياه ففرح بها وشكرني ودعا لي.
ثم أخذت بطاقة فيها رقم هاتفي وعنوان مكتبي وقلت له: خذ هذه البطاقة وإذا كان لك حاجة فلا تتردد في زيارتي أو الاتصال بي وظننت أنه سيفرح بهذا العرض ، لكني فوجئت بجوابه
أتدرون ما هو جواب الرجل ؟؟
قال : لا يا أخي جزاك الله خيراً لا أحتاج إلى هذه البطاقة ، كلما احتجت حاجة سأصلي لله وأرفع يدي إليه وأطلب منه حاجتي وسييسر الله قضاءها كما يسّرها هذه المرة....
انتهت القصة
اللهم ارزقنا حسن التوكل عليك والتفويض إليك
.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

موقع حرف للأطفال 



افتحوا لهم الرابط هذا
http://harfkids.com/quraan.aspx

أنت تحدد المقطع وعدد مرات التكرار وتترك الطفل عنده

ويوجد به قصص وألعاب مفيدة.

وحقيقة أنا شخصيا استفاد منه أطفالي كثيرا.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أقدم لكم ستة وأربعين مصحفاً مرتلاً 
يتم تحميل كل مصحفٍ برابطٍ مباشر

 أسأل الله الكريم أن يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال ... آمين 


المصحف المرتل كاملاً للمقريء ماهر المعيقلي برواية حفص عن عاصم
http://www.archive.org/download/Mahe...ly_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل كاملاً للقارىء سعد الغامدي برواية حفص عن عاصم
http://www.archive.org/download/Saad...di_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل كاملاً للشيخ القارىء سعود الشريم برواية حفص عن عاصم
http://www.archive.org/download/saud...ym_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل كاملاً للمقريء شيرزاد طاهر برواية حفص عن عاصم
http://www.archive.org/download/Shir...ar_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للقارئ عادل ريان برواية حفص عن عاصم
http://www.archive.org/download/Adel...an_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للقارئ محمد جبريل برواية حفص عن عاصم
http://www.archive.org/download/mouh...il_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للقارئ صلاح البدير برواية حفص عن عاصم
http://www.archive.org/download/Sala...ir_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للقارئ صلاح الهاشم برواية حفص عن عاصم
http://www.archive.org/download/Sala...em_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للقارئ صلاح بوخاطر برواية حفص عن عاصم
http://www.archive.org/download/Sala...ir_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للقارئ محمد اللحيدان برواية حفص عن عاصم
http://www.archive.org/download/Moha...d_luhaidan.zip





المصحف المرتل للقارئ عبد العزيز الأحمد برواية حفص عن عاصم
http://www.archive.org/download/Abdu...ad_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للقارئ عبد الرحمن السديس برواية حفص عن عاصم
http://www.archive.org/download/Quraann/suddis.zip





المصحف المرتل - بصوت فضيلة الشيخ (محمد العشر )
http://www.archive.org/download/hyjyg/hyjyg_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل كاملاً للقارىء محمود خليل الحصري برواية ورش عن نافع
http://www.archive.org/download/khal...ri_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للشيخ سليمان أبو قمر بصوت نقى وجودة عالية من صلاة القيام لعام 1430
http://www.archive.org/download/ryty...u1_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل لقراء إذاعة الزيتونة للقرآن الكريم من تونس برواية قالون عن نافع
http://www.archive.org/download/Al_Q...FM_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل كاملاً لفضيلة الشيخ على الحذيفى جودة عالية
http://www.archive.org/download/www....fy_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل كامل للشيخ ناصر القطامي
http://www.archive.org/download/Mosh...mi_vbr_mp3.zip





لمصحف المرتل للقارئ الشيخ أحمد العجمي بجودة عالية جداً
http://www.archive.org/download/Ahme...an_vbr_mp3.zip





لمصحف المرتل للقارئ الشيخ محمد صديق المنشاوي بجودة عالية
http://www.archive.org/download/Al-M...an_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للقارئ الشيخ محمد محمود الطبلاوي بجودة عالية
http://www.archive.org/download/Al-t...an_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للقارئ الشيخ محمود علي البنا بجودة عالية جداً
http://www.archive.org/download/Mahm...an_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للقارئ الشيخ مشاري بن راشد العفاسي بجودة عالية جداً
http://www.archive.org/download/Mish...an_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للقارئ الشيخ نبيل الرفاعي بجودة عالية جداً
http://www.archive.org/download/Nabi...an_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للقارئ الشيخ ياسر الدوسري بجودة عالية جداً
http://www.archive.org/download/YASS...AN_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للقارئ الشيخ فارس عبّاد بجودة عالية جداً
http://www.archive.org/download/Fare...an_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للقارئ الشيخ عبد البارئ الثبيتي بجودة عالية جداً
http://www.archive.org/download/Abdu...an_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للقارئ الشيخ عبد الباسط عبد الصمد بجودة عالية جداً
http://www.archive.org/download/Abdu...44_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للقارئ الشيخ أبو بكر الشاطري بجودة عالية جداً
http://www.archive.org/download/Abu_...an_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للقارئ هاني الرفاعي بجودة عالية جداً
http://www.archive.org/download/Hani...ai_vbr_mp3.zip




المصحف المرتل للشيخ لعيون الكوشي بجودة عالية جداً
http://www.archive.org/download/Layo...hi_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للقارئ رشيد بالعالية رواية ورش
http://www.archive.org/download/khal...k2_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للشيخ يحيى حوى رواية حفص عن عاصم
http://www.archive.org/download/Yahy...wa_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للشيخ العشري عمران رواية حفص عن عاصم
http://www.archive.org/download/Elas...an_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للشيخ ياسر القرشي رواية حفص عن عاصم
http://www.archive.org/download/Yass...hi_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للشيخ زكى داغستانى رواية حفص عن عاصم
http://www.archive.org/download/Zaki...ni_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للشيخ عماد زهير حافظ
http://www.archive.org/download/Emad...th_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للشيخ حامد سنان رواية حفص عن عاصم
http://www.archive.org/download/Hama...an_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للشيخ إبراهيم الأخضر رواية حفص عن عاصم
http://www.archive.org/download/Ibra...ar_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للشيخ خليفة الطنيجى رواية حفص عن عاصم
http://www.archive.org/download/Khal...ji_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للشيخ عمر القزابري رواية ورش عن نافع
http://www.archive.org/download/Omar...ri_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للشيخ ياسين الجزائري رواية ورش عن نافع
http://www.archive.org/download/Yass...ry_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للشيخ عادل بن سالم الكلباني رواية حفص عن عاصم
http://www.archive.org/download/Adel...ni_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للشيخ عادل عبد الله ريان رواية حفص عن عاصم
http://www.archive.org/download/Adel...an_vbr_mp3.zip





المصحف المرتل للشيخ جمال شاكر عبد الله رواية حفص عن عاصم
http://www.archive.org/download/Jama...ah_vbr_mp3.zip




المصحف المرتل للمقرئ مالك شيبة
http://www.archive.org/download/qora...ba_vbr_mp3.zip

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

لا تستصغر الأمر


اذا رايت نملة في الطريق فلا تدسها
"و ابتغ بذلك وجه الله 
عسى ان يرحمك كما رحمتها" . . 

- إذا مررت بعصفور يشرب من بركة ماء فلا تمر بجانبه لتخيفه
" و ابتغ بذلك وجه الله عسى ان يؤمنك من الخوف يوم تبلغ القلوب الحناجر " . . 

- اذا اعترضتك قطة صغيرة في وسط الطريق فاحملها الي الجانب الاخر
"و ابتغ بذلك وجه الله
عسى ان يقيك الله ميتة السوء" . . 

- اذا هممت بالقاء بقايا الطعام في حاوية القمامة فافصلها عن القمامة واجعل نيتك ان تأكل منها الدواب
"و ابتغ بذلك وجه الله عسى ان يرزقك الله من حيث لا تحتسب" . . 

- اذا اشتدت حرارة الصيف فاجعل اناء به ماء عند شباك غرفتك لتشرب و تتبرد منه الطيور
"و ابتغ بذلك وجه الله عسى ان يسقيك الله يوم العطش الاكبر" . . 


وتذكر
افعل الخير مهما استصغرته فلا تدري اي حسنة تدخلك الجنة

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

تحذير :
كاميرا مراقبة على شكل فيش كهرباء فى غرف النساء


شاركوا بنشره الى كل معارفكم :

كاميرا مراقبة على شكل فيش كهرباء فى غرف خلع الملابس
يمكن تركيبها في أي مكان
وللأسف ضعاف النفوس يركبونها في حمامات وغرف تغيير ملابس النساء بالأسواق
والمشاغل النسائية ومحلات التجميل وتصفيف الشعر وقصور الأفراح.

ومن مميزاتها :

1- لا تلفت النظر فتخلع المرأة ملابسها باطمئنان تام

2- توجد بها ميموري كرت 4 جيجا مثل ميموري الهاتف النقال  

3- سهلة التركيب والاستعمال بوضعها مباشرة على الحائط  

4- تشكيلها على الكمبيوتر لشحنها ورؤية كل ما تم تسجيله بسهولة ومرفق معها كيبل USB

5- مدة التسجيل ساعتين متتاليتين أو التصوير عند وجود حركة أمامها فتصور مدة أكبر

فيا ليت النساء ينتبهن لها ولا يخلعن ملابسهن إلا في بيوتهن
وكم من عفيفة غافلة صارت ألعوبة في يد هؤلاء المجرمين




لا تبخلن بالنشر أخواتي بارك الله فيكن

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أتَيتِنا بدررٍ نافعةٍ .. بارك الله فيكِ وأحسن إليكِ

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أتَيتِنا بدررٍ نافعةٍ .. بارك الله فيكِ وأحسن إليكِ



وفيكِ بارك الله ونفع بكِ.
جزيتِ خيرا.

----------


## حكمة

حياكِ الله أختنا أم عبد الرحمن وبارك الله فيكِ
أحب أن اشاركك في إضافة هذه الرسالة وهي من بريدي :

♥ مصحف طال انتظااااره !
موجه مع*
خمس تفاسير *
وعدد من القراء
وميزات إضافـية
حازت على شرف تصميمه*
جامعة الملگ سعود *
عرُض بطريق رائعة جدا
http://quran.ksu.edu.sa/
ًٍ

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> حياكِ الله أختنا أم عبد الرحمن وبارك الله فيكِ
> أحب أن اشاركك في إضافة هذه الرسالة وهي من بريدي :
> ♥ مصحف طال انتظااااره !
> موجه مع*
> خمس تفاسير *
> وعدد من القراء
> وميزات إضافـية
> حازت على شرف تصميمه*
> جامعة الملگ سعود *
> ...



وحياك الله وجزاكِ الله خير الدنيا والآخرة.

وجزيـتِ خيرا على إضافتكِ الرائعة أسأل الله أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكِ وأن لا يحرمك الأجر.
سآئلة الله النفع والفائدة للجميع.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

بر الوالدين 

هاهي عقارب الساعة تزحف ببطء لتصل إلى السادسة مساء في منزل زوجة الفقيد أبي محمد
التي تقضي اليوم الأول بعد رحيل زوجها الشاب إلى جوار ربه , ولسان حالها تجاهه وهي ترمق صخب الدنيا :
جاورتُ أعدائي وجاور ربه                 شتان بين جواره وجواري
غصَّ البيت بالمعزين رجالا ونساء صغارا وكبارا ...
اصبري يا أم محمد واحتسبي , وعسى الله أن يريك في محمد ذي الثلاثة أعوام خير خلف لأبيه ...
وهكذا قضى الله أن يقضي محمد طفولته يتيم الأب , غير أن رحمة الله أدركت هذا الغلام , فحنن عليه قلب أمه فكانت له أما وأبا ..
تمر السنون ويكبر الصغير وينتظم دارسا في المرحلة الابتدائية ..
ولما كُرِّم متفوقا في نهاية السنة السادسة أقامت له أمه حفلا رسم البسمة في وجوه من حضر .. ولما أسدل الليل ستاره وأسبل الكون دثاره ,,
سارَّتْه أمه أن يا بني ليس بخاف عليك قلة ذات اليد عندنا , لكني عزمت أن أعمل في نسج الثياب وبيعها , وكل مناي أن تكمل الدراسة حتى الجامعة وأنت في خير حال ..بكى الطفل وهو يحضن أمه قائلا ببراءة الأطفال :
( ماما إذا دخلت الجنة إن شاء الله سأخبر أبي بمعروفك الكبير معي ) ..
تغالب الأم دموعها مبتسمة لوليدها ..
وتمر السنون ويدخل محمد الجامعة ولا تزال أمه تنسج الثياب وتبيعها حتى كان ذلك اليوم ...
دخل محمد البيت عائدا من أحد أصدقائه فأبكاه المشهد ..وجد أمه وقد رسم الزمن على وجهها تجاعيد السنين .. وجدها نائمة وهي تخيط ,
لا يزال الثوب بيدها ..كم تعبت لأجل محمد ! كم سهرت لأجل محمد !
لم ينم محمد ليلته تلك ولم يذهب للجامعة صباحا ..عزم أن ينتسب في الجامعة ويجد له عملا ليريح أمه من هذا العناء ..
غضبت أمه وقالت : إن رضاي يا محمد أن تكمل الجامعة منتظما وأعدك أن أترك الخياطة إذا توظفت بعد الجامعة ..وهذا ما حصل فعلا ..
هاهو محمد يتهيأ لحفل التخرج ممنيا نفسه بوظيفة مرموقة يُسعد بها والدته وهذا ما حصل فعلا ..
محمد في الشهر الأول من وظيفته وأمه تلملم أدوات الخياطة لتهديها لجارتها المحتاجة ,
محمد يعد الأيام لاستلام أول راتب وقد غرق في التفكير : كيف يرد جميل أمه ! أيسافر بها ! أيسربلها ذهبا !
لم يقطع عليه هذا التفكير إلا دخول والدته عليه وقد اصفر وجهها من التعب , قالت يا بني أشعر بتعب في داخلي لا أعلم له سببا ,
هب محمد لإسعافها , حال أمه يتردى , أمه تدخل في غيبوبة , نسي محمد نفسه .. نسي عمله ..
ترك قلبه عند أمه لا يكاد يفارقها , لسان حاله :
فداك النفس يا أمي .... فداك المال والولد
 
وكان ما لم يدر في حسبان محمد .. هاهي الساعة تشير إلى العاشرة صباحا ,,
محمد يخرج من عمله إلى المستشفى , ممنيا نفسه بوجه أمه الصبوح ريانا بالعافية ,
وعند باب القسم الخاص بأمه استوقفه موظف الاستقبال وحثه على الصبر والاحتساب ..
صعق محمد مكانه ! فقد توازنه ! وكان أمر الله قدرا مقدورا ,
شيع أمه المناضلة لأجله , ودفن معها أجمل أيامه , ولحقت بزوجها بعد طول غياب ,
وعاد محمد يتيم الأبوين ..
انتهى الشهر الأول ونزل الراتب الأول لحساب محمد .. لم تطب نفسه به , ما قيمة المال بلا أم !
هكذا كان يفكر حتى اهتدى لطريق من طرق البر عظيم , وعزم على نفسه أن يرد جميل أمه حتى وهي تحت التراب ,
عزم محمد أن يقتطع ربع راتبه شهريا ويجعله صدقة جارية لوالدته , وهذا ما حصل فعلا ..
حفر لها عشرات الآبار وسقى الماء وبالغ في البر والمعروف , ولم يقطع هذا الصنيع أبدا حتى شاب عارضاه وكبر ولده ولا يزال الربع مُوقفاً لأمه ,
كانت أكثر صدقاته في برادات الماء عند أبواب المساجد ..
وفي يوم من الأيام وجد عاملا يقوم بتركيب برادة عند المسجد الذي يصلي فيه محمد ..
عجب محمد من نفسه ! كيف غفلت عن مسجد حينا  حتى فاز به هذا المحسن !! فرح للمحسن وندم على نفسه !
حتى بادره إمام المسجد من الغد شاكرا وذاكرا معروفه في السقيا !
 
قال محمد لكني لم أفعل ذلك في هذا المسجد ! قال بلى جاءني ابنك عبد الله – وهو شاب في المرحلة الثانوية - وأعطاني المبلغ قائلا :
هذا سأوقفه صدقة جارية لأبي , ضعها في برادة ماء , عاد الكهل محمد لابنه عبد الله مسرورا بصنيعه !
سأله كيف جئت بالمبلغ ! ليفاجأ بأن ابنه مضى عليه خمس سنوات يجمع الريال إلى الريال حتى استوفى قيمة البرادة !
وقال : رأيتك يا أبي منذ خرجتُ إلى الدنيا تفعل هذا بوالدتك ..  فأردت أن أفعله بوالدي ..
ثم بكى عبد الله وبكى محمد ولو نطقت تلك الدمعات لقالت :

إن بركة بر الوالدين تُرى في الدنيا قبل الآخرة !
وبعد .. فيا أيها الأبناء ..
بروا آباءكم .. ولو ماتوا .. يبركم أبناؤكم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

(اللهم اغفر لنا ولأمواتنا وأخلف لنا في ذريتنا خيرا)
اللهم آمين.

----------


## حكمة

> بر الوالدين 
> 
> 
> ثم بكى عبد الله وبكى محمد ولو نطقت تلك الدمعات لقالت :
> 
> إن بركة بر الوالدين تُرى في الدنيا قبل الآخرة !
> وبعد .. فيا أيها الأبناء ..
> بروا آباءكم .. ولو ماتوا .. يبركم أبناؤكم
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ...


  أمس وفي مثل هذا الوقت في غرفة انتظار المشفى وبينما أنا أنتظر دوري فتحت هذا الموضوع ليسليني بواسطة جهازي النقال ..
فما كانت إلاالدموع أربع أربع ولم تسعفني المحارم الورقية في تجفيفها!!
 وربما هناك من كانت تجلس بجواري سمعت صوت زكامي : ) وماكان ذلك بزكام!!! ابتسامة

رسالتك هذه  أخيتي طويلبة جدا مؤثرة ،، لعلمنا الشديد كم نحن مقصرون في برنا بأبآئنا ..
نسأل الله أن يغفر لنا تقصيرنا حيالهما ، وأن يرزقنا برهما كما يحب ربنا ويرضى
كما نسأله أن يغفر لهما ويرحمها .. اللهم آمين
جزيتِ خيرا وبارك الله فيكِ

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليك وشكر لكِ أم عبد الرحمن
جدًا مؤثرة قصص بر الوالدين, وهذه من أروعها.




> نسأل الله أن يغفر لنا تقصيرنا حيالهما ، وأن يرزقنا برهما كما يحب ربنا ويرضى
> كما نسأله أن يغفر لهما ويرحمها .. اللهم آمين


آمين آمين آمين

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> أمس وفي مثل هذا الوقت في غرفة انتظار المشفى وبينما أنا أنتظر دوري


شافاكِ الله وعافاكِ أخيتي حكمه.
نعم نحن مقصرون مقصرون تجاه والدينا أسأل الله أن يغفر لنا ولهم ويرحمنا ويتجاوز عنا.
سعدت بمرورك، وفقكِ الله.


أختنا التوحيد سعدت بمرورك جزاكِ الله خيرا ووفقنا ووفقك لبر والدينا.
اللهم آمين.
.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

عجبت لأربع يضلّون عن أربع

1/ عجبت لمن ابتلي بغــم 
كيف يغفل عن قـــول 
(( لا إلــــه إلا أنت سبحانــك إني كنت من الظالمين )) 
 
والله سبحانه وتعالى يقــول بعـــدهـــا 
(( فــاستجبنـــا لـــه ونجينــاه من الغـــم )))

2/ عجبت لمن ابتلي بضـــر ّ 
كيف يغفل عن قـــول
 (( رب إني مسّـني الضُّـــر وأنت أرحــم الراحميــن ))
 والله سبحانه وتعالى يقــول بعـــدها 
((فاستجبنـــا لــه وكشفنــا ما به من ضــر ))

3/عجبت لمن ابتلي بخوف
كيف يغفل عن قـــول 
(( حسبي الله ونعــم الوكيـــل ))
 والله ســبحانه وتعــالى يقــول بعــدها
 (( فانقلبوا بنعمة من الله وفضــل لم يمسسهــم ســــوء ))

4/عجبت لمن ابتلي بمـــكر الناس كيف يغفل عن قـــول 
(( وأفـــوض أمري إلى الله والله بصيــر بالعبـــاد ))
 والله سبحانه وتعالى يقــول بعــدهـــا 
(( فوقاه الله ســيئات ما مكروا ))
 
كيف تريدها جنتك ؟ 

(ذات غراس)
سبحان الله وبحمده 

(ذات قصور)
سورة الإخلاص
 
(ذات كنوز)
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
(ذات رياض)
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر 
 
‏​قال الشيخ الطنطاوي 
رحمه الله :
عشت في بداية عمري مع والدي !
وكنتُ أظن أنني لا أستطيع مفارقتهم ولا العيش دونهم
(فتوفي والداي)
فعشت مع إخوتي !
وظننت أنني لا أستطيع مفارقتهم
(فتزوجوا وعاش كل منهم مع أسرته)
وأنا كذلك تزوجتُ وأنجبت البنات وظننت أنني لا أستطيع مفارقتهم
(فتزوجن وكل منهن كون أسرة وذهب إلى سبيله) 
فعلمت أنه لا يبقى مع الإنسان إلا ( ربّه)
فكل الصّـِلات قد تنقطع إلا صِلَتك برب العالمين

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
توفي دماغياً منذ 15 سنة فماذا حصل ؟

هذه زوجة تحكي قصة زوجها عام 1415هــ فتقول :

كان زوجي شاباً يافعاً مليئا بالحيوية والنشاط وسيماً جسيماً ذا دين وخلق وبر بوالديه تزوجني في عام 1390ه . 
وسكنت معه في بيت والده كعادة الاسر السعودية ورأيت من بره بوالديه ماجعلني اتعجب منه وأحمد الله ان رزقني هذا الزوج ،
رزقنا ببنت بعد زواجنا بعام واحد ثم انتقل عمله الى المنطقة الشرقية
فكان يذهب لعمله أسبوعاً ويمكث عندنا أسبوعا حتى أتت عليه ثلاث سنين وبلغت إبنتي أربع سنين حتى كان اليوم التاسع من شهر رمضان من عام 1395هـ وهو في طريقه الينا في الرياض تعرض لحادث انقلاب وأدخل على إثرها المستشفى ودخل في غيبوبة أعلن بعدها الدكاترة المختصين المعالجين له وفاته دماغيا وتلف مانسبته 95% من خلايا المخ ..

كانت الواقعة أليمة جدا علينا وخاصة على أبويه المسنين ويزيدني حرقة أسئلة أبنتنا (أسماء) عن والدها الذي شغفت به شغفا كبيرا وهو الذي وعدها بلعبة تحبها .
كنا نتناوب على زيارته يوميا
ولازال على حاله لم يتغير منه شيء

وبعد فترة خمس سنين أشار علي بعضهم بأن أتطلق منه بواسطة المحكمة بحكم وفاته دماغيا وأنه ميئوس منه والذي أفتي بعض المشائخ لست أذكرهم بجواز الطلاق في حالة صّـْـٌ☑ـّـٌζ ة وفاته دماغياً

ولكنني رفضت ذلك الأمر رفضا قاطعا ولن أتطلق منه طالما أنه موجود على ظهر الارض فإما أن يدفن كباقي الموتى أو أن يتركوه لي حتى يفعل الله به مايشاء . 

فجعلت إهتمامي لأبنتي الصغيرة وأدخلتها مدارس تحفيظ القرآن حتى حفظت كتاب الله كاملا وهي لاتكاد تتجاوز العاشرة وقد أخبرتها فيما بعد بخبر والدها فهي لاتفتؤ تذكره حيناً بالبكاء وحينا بالصمت ووقد كانت إبنتي ذات دين فكانت تصلي كل فرض بوقته وتصلي آخر اليل وهي لم تبلغ السابعة فأحمد الله أن وفقني لتربيتها كما هي جدتها رحمها الله التي كانت قريبة منها جدا وكذالك جدها رحمه الله ..

 وكانت تذهب معي لرؤية والدها وتقرأ عليه بين الحين والآخر وتتصدق عنه . وفي يوم من أيام سنة 1410ه . قالت لي ياأماه أتركيني عند أبي سأنام عنده اليلة وبعد تردد وافقت .

فتقول إبنتي :
جلست بجانب أبي أقرأ سورة البقرة حتى ختمتها ثم غلبني النعاس فنمت فوجدت كأن إبتسامة علت محياي وأطمئن قلبي لذلك فقمت من نومتي وتوضأت وصليت ماشاء الله أن أصلي ثم غلبني النعاس مرة أخرى وأنا في مصلاي وكأن واحداً يقول لي إنهضي كيف تنام وهذه ساعة الإجابة التي لايرد الله عبدا فيها..
فنهضت كأنما تذكرت شيئا غائب عني ..
فرفعت يدي ونظرت الي أبي وعيناي تغرورقان من الدموع وقلت :
يارب ياحي ياقيوم ياعظيم ياجبار ياكبير يامتعال يارحمن يارحيم هذا والدي عبد من عبادك أصابته الضراء فصبرنا وحمدناك وآمنا بما قضيته له اللهم إنه تحت مشيئتك ورحمتك اللهم يامن شفيت أيوب من بلواه ورردت موسى لأمه وأنجيت يونس في بطن الحوت وجعلت النار بردا وسلاما على إبراهيم إشف أبي مما حل به اللهم إنهم زعموا أنه ميئوس منه اللهم فلك القدرة والعظمة فالطف به وارفع البأس عنه ..
ثم غلبتني عيناي ونمت قبيل الفجر فإذ بصوت خافت ينادي : من أنتي وماذا تفعلين هنا ؟
فنهضت على الصوت التفت يمينا وشمالا فلا أرى أحداً ثم كررها الثانية
فإذ بصاحب الصوت أبي فما تمالكت نفسي الا وان قمت وأحتضنته فرحة مسرورة وهو يبعدني عنه ويستغفر ويقول اتقي الله لاتحلين لي فأقول له أنا أبنتك أسماء فسكت.
وخرجت الى الدكاترة أخبرهم فأتوا ولما رأوه تعجبوا فقال الدكتور الامريكي بلكنة عربية متكسرة :
 سبحان الله . وقال آخر مصري سبحان من يحيي العظام وهي رميم .

وأبي لايعلم مالخبر حتى أخبرناه بذلك فبكى وقال الله خيرا حافظا وهو يتولى الصالحين والله ماذكر الا انني قبيل الحادث نويت أن اتوقف لصلاة الضحى فلاأدري أصليتها أم لا؟! .. 
تقول الزوجة : فرجع الينا أبو أسماء كما عهدته وقد قارب الـ46 عاماً ورزقت منه بولد ولله الحمد يخطو في السنة الثانية من عمره فسبحان الله الذي رده إلي بعد 15 عاماً والحمد لله الذي حفظ له إبنته ووفقني للوفاء به وحسن الاخلاص له حتى وهو مغيب عند الدنيا .. 

فلا تتركوا الدعاء فالدعاء يرد القضاء ومن حفظ الله حفظه الله ولاننسى البر بوالدينا ولنعلم أن الله عزوجل بيده تصريف الامور وتقديرها وليس لاحد سواه فعل ذلك ..
هذه قصتي للعبرة لعل الله أن ينفع بها من ضاقت به السبل وعظمت عليه الكرب واقفلت من دونه الابواب وتقطعت به اسباب النجاة فأقرع باب السماء بالدعاء وأستيقن بالإجابة وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين
إحرصو أخواتي على تعليم أبنائكم كتاب الله وسنته


سبحان الله.. ليس لنا غيرك يا ربنا لآ إله إلا الله
لاإله إلا الله.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

مقطع مؤثر جدا  اسمعوه  اللَّه  يجزي من يسمعه وينشره الفردوس الاعلى يااااااااارب 
الداعية نواف اللهيبي لا يجي يوم يقولو لك ماتت او مات قصص عن الام والله تقطع القلب


 
اللهم ارزقني برهم اللهم ارزقني برهم اللهم ارزقني برهم. اللهم آمين.
اللهم اجمعني بوالدي وأحبابي في فردوسك الأعلى من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب يا رب يا رب يا رب.

.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إليكم هذا الرابط 

فلاشات المصحف المعلم للأطفال

حاولت التنزيل مباشرة ولم أفلح في هذا 

فالرجاء الذهاب إلى هذا الرابط والتحميل من هناك

http://www.albetaqa.com/cards/thumbnails.php?album=111


وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

أسأل الله أن يدخلنا جميعنا الفردوس الأعلى من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب
اللهم آمين.

__._,_.___
__,_._,___

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

هل العرب اغبياء ؟؟!!!

ضد مجهول!!!!!





1- الدكتور يحيي المشد

الدكتور يحيى أمين المشد من مواليد عام 1932. قضى حياته في الإسكندرية، وتخرج في كلية الهندسة قسم كهرباء، جامعة الإسكندرية عام 1952، بُعث إلى الاتحاد السوفييتي لدراسة هندسة المفاعلات النووية عام 1956، ثم أسند إليه القيام ببعض الأبحاث في قسم المفاعلات النووية بهيئة الطاقة النووية في مصر، وسافر إلى النرويج عامي 1963 و1964 لعمل بعض الدراسات، ثم انضم بعد ذلك للعمل كأستاذ مساعد, ثم كأستاذ بكلية الهندسة بجامعة الإسكندرية. وأشرف الدكتور المشد في فترة تدريسه بالكلية على أكثر من 30 رسالة دكتوراه ، ونُشر باسمه خمسون بحثاً علميًّا، تركزت معظمها على تصميم المفاعلات النووية ومجال التحكم في المعاملات النووية

في مطلع 1975 كان صدام حسين نائب الرئيس العراقي وقتها يملك طموحات كبيرة لامتلاك كافة أسباب القوة؛ فوقّع في 18 نوفمبر عام 1975 اتفاقاً مع فرنسا للتعاون النووي . من هنا جاء عقد العمل للدكتور يحيى المشد العالم المصري, والذي يعد من القلائل البارزين في مجال المشروعات النووية وقتها، ووافق المشد على العرض العراقي لتوافر الإمكانيات والأجهزة العلمية والإنفاق السخي على مشروعات البرنامج النووي العراقي

وفي الثالث عشر من يونيو (حزيران) عام 1980 وفي حجرة رقم 941 بفندق الميريديان بباريس عُثر على الدكتور يحيى المشد جثة هامدة مهشمة الرأس وقُيدتْ القضية ضد مجهول



2- الدكتورة سميرة موسى

كانت عالمة مصرية في ابحاث الذرة وتلميذة للدكتور على مصطفى مشرفة سافرت لامريكا وكانت تنوى العودة لمصر لكي تستفيد بلدها من ابحاثها حيث انها كانت تستطيع انتاج القنبلة الذرية بتكاليف رخيصة

و تلقت عروضاً لكي تبقى في أمريكا لكنها رفضت بقولها: "ينتظرني وطن غالٍ يسمى مصر ". وقبل عودتها بأيام استجابت لدعوة لزيارة معامل نووية في ضواحي كاليفورنيا في 15 أغسطس . وفي طريق كاليفورنيا الوعر المرتفع ظهرت سيارة نقل فجأة لتصطدم بسيارتها بقوة وتلقي بها في وادي عميق. قفز سائق السيارة واختفى إلى الأبد, وأوضحت التحريات أنه كان يحمل اسماً مستعاراً, وأن إدارة المفاعل لم تبعث بأحد لاصطحابها





3- العالم سمير نجيب

يعتبر العالم سمير نجيب عالم الذرة المصري من طليعة الجيل الشاب من علماء الذرة العرب، فقد تخرج من كلية العلوم بجامعة القاهرة في سن مبكرة، وتابع أبحاثه العلمية في الذرة. ولكفاءته العلمية المميزة تم ترشيحه إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في بعثة، وعمل تحت إشراف أساتذة الطبيعة النووية والفيزياء وسنه لم تتجاوز الثالثة والثلاثين, وأظهر نبوغاً مميزاً وعبقرية كبيرة خلال بحثه

عرضت عليه اغراءات كثيرة بالبقاء في امريكا ولكنه قرر العودة الى مصر

وفي مدينة ديترويت وبينما كان الدكتور سمير يقود سيارته والآمال الكبيرة تدور في عقله ورأسه، يحلم بالعودة إلى وطنه لتقديم جهده وأبحاثه ودراساته علىالمسؤولين، ثم يرى عائلته بعد غياب .



وفي الطريق العام فوجئ الدكتور سمير نجيب بسيارة نقل ضخمة، ظن في البداية أنها تسير في الطريق شأن باقي السيارات. حاول قطع الشك باليقين فانحرف إلى جانبي الطريق لكنه وجد أن السيارة تتعقبه. وفي لحظة مأساوية أسرعت سيارة النقل ثم زادت من سرعتها واصطدمت بسيارة الدكتور الذي تحطمت سيارته ولقي مصرعه على الفور, وانطلقت سيارة النقل بسائقها واختفت، وقُيّد الحادث ضد مجهول ،



4- دكتور نبيل القليني

قصة هذا العالم غاية في الغرابة، فقد اختفى منذ عام 1975 وحتى الآن، كان هذا العالم قد أوفدته كلية العلوم في جامعة القاهرة إلى تشيكوسلوفاكيا للقيام بعمل المزيد من الأبحاث والدراسات في الذرة. وقد كشفت الأبحاث العلمية الذرية التي قام بها عن عبقرية علمية كبيرة تحدثت عنها جميع الصحف التشيكية . ثم حصل على الدكتوراه في الذرة من جامعة براغ. وفي صباح يوم الاثنين الموافق 27/1/1975 دق جرس الهاتف في الشقة التي كان يقيم فيها الدكتور القليني, وبعد المكالمة خرج الدكتور ولم يعد حتى الآن



5- الدكتور نبيل احمد فليفل

نبيل أحمد فليفل عالم ذرة عربي شاب، استطاع دراسة الطبيعة النووية, وأصبح عالماً في الذرة وهو في الثلاثين من عمره ،وعلى الرغم من أنه كان من مخيم "الأمعري" في الأراضي الفلسطينية المحتلة، فقد رفض كل العروض التي انهالت عليه -وفي الخفاء وعن طريق الوسطاء– للعمل في الخارج, وكان يشعر أنه سيخدم وطنه بأبحاثه ودراساته العلمية. وفجأة اختفى الدكتور نبيل, ثم في يوم السبت الموافق 28/4/1984 عثر على جثته في منطقة "بيت عور ", ولم يتم التحقيق في شيء



6- الدكتور العلامة على مصطفى مشرفة

مفخرة المصريين تتلمذ على البرت اينشتين وكان اهم مساعديه في الوصول للنظرية النسبية واطلق عليه اينشتاين العرب

وعثر على د. مصطفى مشرفة مقتولا في 16 يناير عام 1950 بطريقة بدائية للغاية بالسم .



7- الدكتور جمال حمدان

أهم جغرافي مصري، وصاحب كتاب "شخصية مصر". عمل مدرسا في قسم الجغرافيا في كلية الآداب في جامعة القاهرة، وأصدر عدة كتب إبان عمله الجامعي. تنبأ بسقوط الكتلة الشرقية قبل 20 عاما من سقوطها، وألف كتاب " اليهود أنثروبولوجيا" يثبت فيه أن اليهود الحاليين ليسوا أحفاد اليهود الذين خرجوا من فلسطين .

وفي سنة 1993 عثر على جثته والنصف الأسفل منها محروقاً , واعتقد الجميع أن د. حمدان مات متأثراً بالحروق, ولكن د. يوسف الجندي مفتش الصحة بالجيزة أثبت في تقريره أن الفقيد لم يمت مختنقاً بالغاز, كما أن الحروق ليست سبباً في وفاته, لأنها لم تصل لدرجة أحداث الوفاة

و اكتشف المقربون من د. حمدان اختفاء مسودات بعض الكتب التي كان بصدد الانتهاء من تأليفها, وعلى رأسها كتابة "اليهودية والصهيونية", مع العلم أن النار التي اندلعت في الشقة لم تصل لكتب وأوراق د. حمدان, مما يعني اختفاء هذه المسودات بفعل فاعل .

وحتى هذه اللحظة لم يعلم احد سبب الوفاة ولا اين اختفت مسودات الكتب التي كانت تتحدث عن اليهود



8- دكتورة سلوى حبيب

كان عنوان كتاب الدكتورة سلوى حبيب الأخير "التغلغل الصهيوني في أفريقيا ", والذي كان بصدد النشر, مبرراً كافياً للتخلص منها. د. سلوى حبيب الأستاذة بمعهد الدراسات الأفريقية, عثر عليها مذبوحة في شقتها, وفشلت جهود رجال المباحث في الوصول لحقيقة مرتكبي الحادث ليظل لغز وفاتها محيراً, خاصة أنها بعيدة عن أي خصومات شخصية وأيضاً لم يكن قتلها بهدف السرقة, ولكن إذا رجعنا لأرشيفها العلمي سنجد ما لا يقل عن ثلاثين دراسة في التدخل الصهيوني في دول أفريقيا على المستوى السياسي والاقتصادي والاجتماعي , وبشهادة الجميع كانت هذه النقطة من الدراسة ملعبها الذي لا يباريها أحد



9- الدكتور سعيد سيد بدير

كلنا يعلم الفنان الراحل سيد بدير ولكن ليس معظمنا يعرف ان له ابنا كان عالما فذا في هندسة الصواريخ تخرج في الكلية الفنية العسكرية وعين ضابطا في القوات المسلحة المصرية حتى وصل إلى رتبة مقدم وأحيل إلى التقاعد برتبة عقيد بناء على طلبه بعد أن حصل على درجة الدكتوراه من إنجلترا ثم عمل في أبحاث الأقمار الصناعية في جامعة ليزيزع الألمانية الغربية وتعاقد معها لأجراء أبحاثه طوال عامين وهناك توصل المهندس الشاب من خلال أبحاثه إلى نتائج متقدمة جعلته يحتل المرتبة الثالثة على مستوى 13 عالما فقط في حقل تخصصه النادر في الهندسة التكنولوجية الخاصة بالصواريخ

رفض الجنسية كما رفض كل من سبقوه ورفض البقاء وقرر العودة فزادت التهديدات فعاد الى وطنه ليحموه وذهب الى زيارة اقاربه بالاسكندرية وهناك قتل والمصيبة انهم ادعوا انه مات منتحرا …يظهر الراجل ده كان مصر على الانتحار فقطع شرايينه وفتح انبوبة البوتاجاز ورمى نفسه من الدور ال 13 يعني المطلوب بس كلام يدخل العقل…..لا اله الا الله انا لله وانا اليه راجعون



10- العالم اللبناني رمال حسن رمال

أحد أهم علماء العصر في مجال فيزياء المواد كما وصفته مجلة لوبوان، التي قالت أيضا إنه مفخرة لفرنسا كما تعتبره دوائر البحث العلمي في باريس السابع من بين مائة شخصية تصنع في فرنسا الملامح العلمية للقرن الحادي والعشرين،



جاءت الوفاة في ظروف مريبة حيث حدثت في المختبر ووسط الأبحاث العلمية التي تحدثت عنها فرنسا، كما جاءت الوفاة عقب وفاة عالم مسلم أخر هو الدكتور حسن كامل صباح …..لم يستبعد وجود أصابع خفيه وراء الوفاة التي تتشابه مع وفاة العالم حسن صباح في عدم وجود آثار عضوية مباشرة على الجثتين



11- الدكتور حسن كامل صباح (اديسون العرب )

يصل عدد ما اخترعه حسن كامل الصباح من أجهزة وآلات في مجالات الهندسة الكهربائية والتلفزة وهندسة الطيران والطاقة إلى أكثر من 176 اختراعًا

وقد حدثت الوفاة المفاجئة مساء يوم الأحد 31 مارس 1935 وكان حسن كامل الصباح عائدًا إلى منزله فسقطت سيارته في منخفض عميق ونقل إلى المستشفى، ولكنه فارق الحياة وعجز الأطباء عن تحديد سبب الوفاة خاصة وأن الصباح وجد على مقعد السيارة دون أن يصاب بأية جروح مما يرجح وجود شبهة جنائية خاصة



12- الدكتورة السعودية سامية عبد الرحيم ميمني

كان لها اكبر الأثر في قلب موازين عمليات جراحات المخ والأعصاب، كما أنها جعلت من الجراحات المتخصصة الصعبة جراحات بسيطة سهلة بالتخدير الموضعي

عرض عليها مبلغ من المال والجنسية الاميركية مقابل التنازل عن بعض اختراعاتها, ولم يكن المبلغ بسيطا بل كان العرض خمسة ملايين دولار اميركي إضافة للجنسية الاميركية ورفضت العرض

واستمرت الدكتورة سامية في دراستها وإنجاز أبحاثها ولم يصبها اليأس إلى أن حلت الفاجعة الكبرى عندما نشرت محطة ال cnn صورا لجثة الدكتورة الشهيدة وقد تعرف عليها أهلها عن طريق الصدفة لمشاهدتهم هذه القناة التي بثت الواقعة وصور الدكتورة سامية ميمني, حيث قتلت خنقا في شقتها ووجدت جثتها في أحدى المدن الاميركية داخل ثلاجة عاطلة عن العمل



يا ترى بعد 12 حادثة قضاء وقدر ل 12 عالم مسلم في مختلف التخصصات ابرزها الذرة وهندسة الصواريخ

هل فيه رابط بينهم ؟

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

ابتسم ... فرزقك مقسوم


 يُحكى أن رجلاً يابانياً كان يحاول تجديد بيته فقام بنزع الجدران. وكما نعلم فالبيت الياباني التقليدي مبني من الخشب، حيث يكون بين الجدران فراغ . فعندما نزع أحد الجدران وجد سحلية عالقة بالخشب من إحدى أرجلها . انتابته رعشة الشـفقة عليها . لكن الفضول أخذ طريق التساؤل عندما رأى المسمار المغروز في رجلها يعود إلى سنوات خلت عندما أنشأ بيته لأول مرة . دار في عقله سؤال، ما الذي حدث ؟ كيف تعيش السحلية سنوات في فجوة ما بين الجدران يلفها الظلام والرطوبة ودون حراك ؟

توقف عن العمل وأخذ يراقب السحلية، كيف تأكل ؟ وفجأة ظهرت سحلية أخرى حاملة الطعام في فمها، دهش الرجل .. واعتملت في نفسه مشاعر رقة الحب الذي أثارها هذا المشهد سحلية رجلها مسمرة بالجدار وأخرى تطعمها صابرة لسنوات


ابتسم ... فرزقك مقسوم
وقدرك محسوم
وأحوال الدنيا لا تستحق الهموم
لأنها بين يدي الحي القيوم
------------------------------------
ابتسم : عندما تجلس مع عائلتك ..
فهناك من يتمنى عائلة ..
---------------------------
ابتسم : عندما تذهب إلى عملك ..
فالكثير ما زال يبحث عن وظيفة ..
-------------------------------------
ابتسم : لأنك بصحة وعافية ..
فهناك من المرضى من يتمنى أن
يشتريها بأغلى الأثمان ..
------------------


من عاش لغيره عاش متعباًَ


لكنه يعيش كبيراً ويموت كبيراً


فالحياة في سبيل الله


أصعب من الموت في سبيل الله


--

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

ســيرةٌ عطــرةٌ .. لرجــلٍ فاضــلٍ


‏ 
هل تعرف من هذا ؟! 
     إنـه من أعظــــم الرجـــــال وأنبـــــلهم  !!

     أسلم على يده حوالي 11 مليون شخص ،

     شيّد 5700 مسجد،

     حفر 9500 بئر ،

     كفل 15000 يتيم ،

     أنشأ 860 مدرسة و 4 جامعات و204 مركز إسلامي ،

أرقـــــام خياليـــــة !!

     هذا الرجل هو الدكتور عبد الرحمن السميط من الكويت .

     وهو الآن في مستشفى مبارك الكبير بالعاصمة الكويت ،
     بعد تعرضه لوعكة صحية أدخلته في غيبوبة .

     وترددت أنباء عن وفاته، وقام ابنه بتكذيبها صباح هذا اليوم علي قناه المجد 


عندما مات ستيف جوبس لم يبق أحد إلا وعلّق ،
     ولم يبق أحد إلا وبحث عن إنجازاته على جوجل ،
     وتكلم عن ما قدم للحضارة ..


     من منا سينشر سيرة هذا الرجل في كل مكان ؟! 

     سيرة عطرة يتوقف عندها الإنسان متعجباً مندهشاً متسائلاً : 
مـــــاذا قدمنـــــا نحـــــن .؟!

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

*معادلة الخوارزمي الرائعة - عن الإنسان**كلام من ذهب**
**سُئِلَ " الخَوارِزمي" عالم الرياضيات عن الإنسانفأجاب :**
**إذا كان الإنســـــان ذا أخـــــلاقٍ فــهو   = 1**إذا كان ذا جمالٍ فأضف إلى الواحد صفراً   = 10**إذا كان ذا مــالٍ أيضا فأضف صفراً آخر   =100**إذا كان ذا حَسَبٍ ونَسَبٍ فأضف صفراً آخر   =1000**
**فإذا ذهب العدد واحد وهو الأخلاق**ذهبت قيمة الإنسان وبقيت الأصفار التي**لا قيمة لها*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

*ماهو الكنود ؟*

*( إنَّ الإنْسانَ لِرَبِّهِ لَكَنُود )*

*قال الحسن البصريَ - رحمه اللّه :*

*الكنود : هو الّذي يَعُدُّ المصائبَ ، وينسى نِعمَ اللّه عليــه.**********

*لا تتضايق إذا وجدت في حياتِك بعض التقلبات .. هذا أمرٌ صحيّ*

*لأن حياتَك مثل رسم تخطيط القلب، إذا كان على خطٍ واحدٍ فهذا يعني أنك مَيّت !*

*إذا لم تعرف عنوانَ رزقِك.. فلا تخَف، لأن رزقك يعرف عنوانك*

* فإذا لم تصل إليه.. فهو حتماً سيصل إليك..*

*إذا قابلنا الإساءة بالإساءة.. فمتى ستنتهي الإساءة ؟!*

*قال تعالى: "فمن عفا وأصلح فأجره على الله"*

*عندما نتأخر عن الدوام ندخل برأس منكوس، وكلام مهموس حياءً من المدير..*

* فهل يكون نفس هذا الشعور، عندما نتأخر في الصلاة ونقف بين يدي الله ؟!*

*لاتحسد أحداً بنعمةٍ، فأنت لا تعلم ماذا أخذ الله منه..*

*ولاتحزن لمصيبة، فأنت لاتعلم ماذا سيعوضك الله عنها* *"إنما يوَفّى الصابرون أجرهم بغيرِحساب"*

*اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم*

----------

